# Zebralight H600 Mark II coming August 2013!!!



## Beacon of Light

Shorter model (3.82 inches compared to 3.9 inches) and hopefully the new 502/SC52 UI and lower modes of these lights. These lights can't come soon enough!!!!


----------



## Painful Chafe

This is the second 18650 light I mentioned in the 602 thread. Hopefully what I was told about the 602 coming out around the same time as the MkII 600 is true. I'm done waiting!


----------



## Beacon of Light

I may have to pick up a H602 along with a H600 MKII when they arrive at Zebralight.


----------



## markr6

I don't feel a need to update my H600w, but I probably will! I'm definitely waiting before I sell the H600w to make sure I don't get stuck with another green tint. Lots of exciting ZL stuff going on!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Beacon of Light said:


> I may have to pick up a H602 along with a H600 MKII when they arrive at Zebralight.



What is supposed to be the difference between the two? Are they really going to have two different 18650 headlamps?


----------



## markr6

BababooeyHTJ said:


> What is supposed to be the difference between the two? Are they really going to have two different 18650 headlamps?



Basically two 18650 headlamps just like you have the two AA lamps (H51 and H502).

The H602 will be an all-flood (like the H502 but larger running on 18650 Li_ion)

The H600 MKII will just have some updates on the old H600


----------



## AngryDaddyBird

I can't take it! please put this on the market already! lol..
looking forward to anything from ZL but the 602 &H600 MKII Are top of the list!


----------



## Painful Chafe

double post


----------



## Painful Chafe

has anyone noticed the MkII is listed as ~950 lumens?

And that it has 384 discrete levels? Hmm? What could that possibly mean? 

Possibly an ingenious way to modulate heat and output. Perhaps no silly thermal/time drop of 300 lumens like everyone else does? Perhaps a nearly imperceivable drop in output to keep it from overheating, allowing maximum output at all times?


----------



## Painful Chafe

Some more information I copied from my post in the H602 thread:



Also is listed as having 384 discrete level PID thermal regulation.

In a nutshell the light will maintain highest output possible based on thermal temperatures using 384 levels and a PID controller. The PID not only regulates the output based on the temperature it is reading, but it also monitors present/recent conditions to regulate the output. If the light is outside in the breeze in a cool environment it will not need to cut back on the output as much as if it is sitting on a table with no breeze in a 75 degree house. It monitors how much it needs to cut back and self adjusts to keep from overshooting optimal output. 

Use of the PID cuts the output as little and as slow as possible and for the most part is not perceived by the user.

Cool, huh?


Important note: When they listed the 950 lumens the used a tilde( ~_) _which means approximate. So we will still need to wait to know actual out the front lumens.


----------



## Painful Chafe

Double post


----------



## Outdoorsman5

Whoa, I just saw the new H600 MkII on their comparison sheet. 1020 lumens.....nice. That's like having a 100 wat bulb on your head.....very nice. The H600 has been my all-around favorite headlight since it came out almost 2 years ago, and I can't wait for the upgrade. Looking forward to the increase in output and improved UI.....still looking forward to the H52 for my AA hiking set up as well.


----------



## Stefano

New model upcoming ?
On the site Zebralight yesterday there have been changes..
http://www.zebralight.com/Headlamp_c_7.html

Models H600 and H51 H31 are moved to the page of discontinued products.
http://www.zebralight.com/Discontinued-Products_c_18.html

Translated with Google translator


----------



## Merlin Pan

Guess so. After the clearance sale, new model is surely coming.


Stefano said:


> New model upcoming ?
> On the site Zebralight yesterday there have been changes..
> http://www.zebralight.com/Headlamp_c_7.html
> 
> Models H600 and H51 H31 are moved to the page of discontinued products.
> http://www.zebralight.com/Discontinued-Products_c_18.html
> 
> Translated with Google translator


----------



## phips

I just hope the new model will be less picky when it comes to battery length (despite being even shorter).
Otherwise I am very happy with my H600FW as it is, but improvements are always welcome of course.


----------



## markr6

phips said:


> I just hope the new model will be less picky when it comes to battery length (despite being even shorter).



That would be nice. My EagleTac 3400's are pretty short for a protected battery, but it's a tight fit and they look like crap now from the spring digging into the negative end.


----------



## Stefano

New Zebra H600 arrived!
http://www.zebralight.com/Headlamp_c_7.html

Light Output (runtimes)

High: H1 *1020* Lm (PID, approx 2 hr) or H2 *620* Lm (PID, approx 2.5 hrs) / *330* Lm (3.9 hrs) 
Medium: M1 *65* Lm (30 hrs) or M2 *30*Lm (66 hrs) / *11* Lm (172 hrs) 
Low: L1 *3.5 *Lm (16 days) or L2 *0.4* Lm (2.5 months) / *0.06 *Lm (4.6 months) / *0.01 *Lm (5.5 months) 
Beacon Strobe Mode: 0.2Hz Beacon at Low / 0.2Hz Beacon at H1 / 4Hz Strobe at H1 / 19Hz Strobe at H1


----------



## Stefano

The news is interesting, but I am perplexed the gap between 65 and 330 lumens, with the old model could be programmed 170 lumens for 7 hours.
In addition, the output values ​​are identical to H600 and H602, this seems a bit strange.
Perhaps there is an error on the website?

Translated with Google translator


----------



## juddalicious

Wow finally released, I did a double take when I saw the updated website. 
I agree the jump from 65 to 330 lumens is a strange choice. 
Now we just need to wait for the availability to change from 'not for sale'.......


----------



## Stefano

It would be nice to have a H4 with a lower value like 170 lumens.
I wrote to Zebra asking this, maybe in a future version could introduce this change.
I have a Zebra H600 H2 and I planned to 170 lumens, it is very convenient because there is a good light and many hours of battery life.
These are the old values​​, progress is remarkable!
More light and more time


http://





This is the new H600 model, although 2 mm shorter.


http://


----------



## Outdoorsman5

Stefano said:


> The news is interesting, but I am perplexed the gap between 65 and 330 lumens, with the old model could be programmed 170 lumens for 7 hours.
> In addition, the output values ​​are identical to H600 and H602, this seems a bit strange.
> Perhaps there is an error on the website?



I love that we are getting an upgraded H600 MkII, but I was immediately disappointed to see that the 170 lumen setting was omitted on the new model...the 170 lumens is one of my most used settings on my current H600 dang it. I agree that the gap between 65 lumens and 330 lumens is excessive. *I hope Zebralight is paying attention*, and fixes this before it is released. Just program a 170ish or 200ish lumen setting in the H2 line up OR if it's not possible to add another setting then delete the 620 lumen setting & add the 170. Visually there will not be a big difference between 1020 lumens and 620 lumens, and 170 lumens output mode would fill the gap better. If they don't do this then we will have a pretty big gap between 65 & 330 lumens. Another reason I like the 170 lumens programmed in H2 is that I like conserving my battery when I'm on long trips. I will often just use the H2 170 lumens as my high, and can easily get an entire week's use on my battery (using the lows, the mediums, and only the 170 lumen as the high.) 

Regarding the H600 MkII and the H602 having the same output, I don't think this is an error at all. Both have the same LED, UI, & battery. The difference is that the H600 MkII has a reflector (which directs & focuses the light for better "throw") whereas the H602 has a naked LED without a reflcetor which provides a pure flood beam. The H602 will not "throw" the light out very well (except with brute force of the lumens, but even with the extra lumens "throw" will not be that great.) The H602 is more of a specialty kind of utility light for tasks within a few yards in front of you. I like my pure flood lights (H502w or H501w) for inside use, around the campsite use, reading, etc. Pure flood for instance is not that great for night hiking & trail running at night. The H600 MkII has a reflector and will "throw" the light out at a distance much much better making it an "all-around" use light IMO.

I'm glad to see the hotspot is the same size as the previous H600. Perfect for my uses - night hikes, trail running, and even upclose uses such as around the camp, inside the house, and for reading...although I still prefer pure flood for the upclose stuff, but when I go on a trip it's nice just taking the one headlamp that does everything very well.


----------



## Stefano

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I love that we are getting an upgraded H600 MkII, but I was immediately disappointed to see that the 170 lumen setting was omitted on the new model...the 170 lumens is one of my most used settings on my current H600 dang it. I agree that the gap between 65 lumens and 330 lumens is excessive. *I hope Zebralight is paying attention*, and fixes this before it is released.




Zebralight often listen to the suggestions of users, I have sent emails asking this, I hope that we will be heard, I also use a lot of H2 as 170 lumens!

Translated with Google


----------



## markr6

Just to echo comments above...I miss the "missing" H2 setting. I used the H600w 146lm (7hrs) ALL THE TIME! This was one thing I never worried about when purchasing a Zebralight; they've always had all the bases covered in regards to modes until now. Too bad


----------



## Outdoorsman5

Stefano said:


> Zebralight often listen to the suggestions of users, I have sent emails asking this, I hope that we will be heard, I also use a lot of H2 as 170 lumens!



Yes they do listen which I love about them. I just sent them a message on their website with the request to add the 170 lumen setting (or something close to it.) I hope others do the same, so they get motivated to fix this.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

markr6 said:


> Just to echo comments above...I miss the "missing" H2 setting. I used the H600w 146lm (7hrs) ALL THE TIME! This was one thing I never worried about when purchasing a Zebralight; they've always had all the bases covered in regards to modes until now. Too bad



Hey markr6, send zebralight a message on their website, and tell them - Click Here


----------



## lampeDépêche

Yes, I agree that something in between the 65lm and the 330lm would be good.

Another way to think about it: you get 330lm for about 4 hours, or 65lm for 30 hours. It would be nice to have a setting that gives you about 12 hours. If they aimed for a 12-hour setting, that would probably get about the right light-output, too.

Notice that the 620lm setting doesn't give you much more time than the 1020lm setting does? Only 2.5 hours vs. 2 hours for the brighter setting.

If I had to guess, I would say this is because the 1020lm ramps down pretty quick to something a lot like 620 after the first few minutes. Not that they fudged the numbers--I am sure it is all correct by the standard tests. But the standard allows you to drop a fair bit after the first 3 minutes or so, and I am guessing that the 1020 does that, in part because of the thermal management.

To put this differently--when I mount this on my bicycle handlebars where it gets a good breeze, so that thermal management is not an issue, I suspect I will get a steady 1020lms, but for a time that is much shorter than 2 hours, because it will not step down. 

How long? How bright? I look forward to finding out!


----------



## phips

Regarding "normal" sized 18650s I received the following reply:


> Dear Sir or Madam,
> some time ago I bought a H600FW and my main complaint is that the battery compartment is very short.
> Is the Mk II version better suited for 'average-length' 18650 batteries?
> Thanks!
> ----------------
> Yes, the H600Fw Mk II can take 'average-length' 18650 batteries, just like the SC600 Mk II.


So... yay!

Regarding the gap between the lowest H2 and M2:
For me it is not so much the difference in brightness, but the difference in runtime that seems to large.
One mode is 3.9h and the next 30h - there is no setting for one night with maximum brightness.


----------



## magpullin

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Hey markr6, send zebralight a message on their website, and tell them - Click Here



Just sent a message too. Hopefully they will change it up.


----------



## lampeDépêche

By the way--what's the best vendor to use to get this a.s.a.p.? 
Do you need to go through ZL's own site, or is there some retailer who will be able to get them out more quickly?

(Certainly after a model has been out for a few months, ZL is *not* the quickest retailer. It's faster to go through several major online retailers, even ones that started out selling books!)


----------



## Kalsu

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Hey markr6, send zebralight a message on their website, and tell them - Click Here



I just sent them a message also. If they added another level between the 330lm and 65lm levels it would great. I have an H600w that I use at work every night. I am going to have to check tonight what level I have the H2 programed at. I use it for a lot of stuff that is fairly close so 330lm may be to bright and 65lm not quite enough. Hopefully if enough people email them they will add an additional level (170lm would be sweet).


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

They are live, order placed for a H600Fw MkII.


----------



## juddalicious

Yep pre-orders open, shipping starts around the 12th of September. Hmm does that give them time to mess with the output levels and add in a ~170.... probably not but I pre-ordered anyway


----------



## KDM

Same here I ordered the H600fw and the H602w. Hope the tint is better than the sc52w. It looks better when driven harder so hopefully it'll be good for my use at work.


----------



## LEDburn

Is anyone else really disappointed in the fact that there is no more 150ish lumen level?
The difference between the three secondary high modes on my H600fw is only minor - if Zebralight are hell bent on only having two levels plus strobe as H2, then I would have been happy to have 150 lumens for 8 (more?) hours and ditch the middle one and keep one about 500 or so lumens.

Edit - H600, not SC600


----------



## 18650addicted

Don't feel there's a need to update my H600, but I probably will!


----------



## ArcticHighlander

PoliceScannerMan said:


> They are live, order placed for a H600Fw MkII.


They are live only as a pre order.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

ArcticHighlander said:


> They are live only as a pre order.



I know, I got excited bc it said it wouldn't be for sale until today, but I ordered last night.


----------



## markr6

LEDburn said:


> Is anyone else really disappointed in the fact that there is no more 150ish lumen level?



Heck yeah! This, plus the likelihood of it being a green tint like the SC52w is causing my death grip on my H600w - not letting it go!!


----------



## evgeniy

only 2 middle modes, 65 and 330 lm ? 
4 strobes and 4 low modes ?
It's bad joke.
Zebra, pls, remove 1-2 strobes & 1-2 low modes, and return 150-170 lm mode, or 150 and 230 lm modes, as in previous H600.


----------



## Beacon of Light

I usually only use low modes of my Zebras, but the lack of the 170 lumen high / the giant leap from 65 to 330 lumens is ridiculous. For me it is about runtime and to go from 30 some hours which is fine, to 3.9 hours and nothing in between is downright stupid. Zebralight needs to ditch the strobes or whatever to make room for a middle 150-200 ish level.


----------



## Derek Dean

I've got to admit, I was seriously considering the Mark II, but the lack of something around the 150-250 lumen level kind of kills it for me. That's such a sweet spot for good output/runtime ratios. 

Here's the deal. Using my SC600 I checked the visual difference between 200 and 330 lumens. Not much visual difference at all. However, there's a HUGE difference in runtime. It's listed on Zebralight's website as 3 hours at 330 lumens and 5.9 hours at 200 lumens (for the SC600), so nearly double the runtime with little loss in perceived output. That's why I've always left my top level set at 200 lumens. It's bright enough for 90% of what I need and gives me long runtime, and I can easily double click once to get the 750 lumen level if I need it briefly. 

It seems quite odd that ZL left out this very popular range of levels.


----------



## Stefano

I will not buy the new model until Zebralight does not solve the problem of the level.


----------



## Megatrowned

I use my H600Fw at work on almost a daily basis. The 139lm level ran for 7 hours on a 2900mah batt. I run mine on a 3100 mah batt, which gives me about 8 hours of runtime. Perfect for a whole days work. The MK2 won't even be a useable option without a similar level/runtime mode.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Look like they listened to you folks, here's the new high specs:

High: H1 970 Lm (PID, approx 2 hr) or H2 590 Lm (PID, approx 2.5 hrs) / 313 Lm (3.9 hrs) / 142 Lm (TBD)


----------



## Megatrowned

Wahoo!


----------



## Vario

good good. the 150ish level is also my favourite for work. eveeyday use!


----------



## Beacon of Light

Should provide a lot more runtime than the 3.9 hours the 330 lumens would have lasted. Now I'm back in this thing.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Look like they listened to you folks, here's the new high specs:
> 
> High: H1 970 Lm (PID, approx 2 hr) or H2 590 Lm (PID, approx 2.5 hrs) / 313 Lm (3.9 hrs) / 142 Lm (TBD)



I just got an email from Zebra saying they added the 150 lumen to H2, and see that you guys know about it....sweet.

Your output numbers are for the H600Fw

The H600w H1 & H2 output numbers are listed at 1020, 620, 330, & now a 150 lumens.

Don't you love it when a company cares enough to listen to their customers....I'm blown away....WAY TO GO ZL!!


----------



## ArcticHighlander

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Look like they listened to you folks, here's the new high specs:
> 
> High: H1 970 Lm (PID, approx 2 hr) or H2 590 Lm (PID, approx 2.5 hrs) / 313 Lm (3.9 hrs) / 142 Lm (TBD)


These values are for the H600Fw. It's 142 on the H600Fw, 150 on the H600w & H602w. It think the problem would be totally fixed if they moved this new setting from high to the default M1 medium setting so the drop wasn't from 1020 down to 65.


----------



## Kalsu

So is it safe to assume that when these new headlamps ship that they will all have the 150lm setting?


----------



## Painful Chafe

wade11a said:


> So is it safe to assume that when these new headlamps ship that they will all have the 150lm setting?




That is my assumption. Can you imagine if it doesn't. You think the Wizard Pro LED color thing was a big deal?


----------



## Painful Chafe

I am pretty sure I would rather have the 150lm mode as a medium setting, though. 

I wonder why they chose to put it in the High. Anyone know?

I'd like to be able to toggle between the 1000lm and the 320 in high and 150lm and 30 in medium. Oh well.


----------



## stevieo

ZEBEALIGHTS informs me the H600 mK II xm-L2 cool white emitter will be released in two to three months.


----------



## LEDburn

I sent Zebralight a massive email last night explaining how they missed the mark. 

After a long day at work using my H600fw and often contemplating how they screwed up so bad and then wondering about the Armytek Wizard pro I had dismissed a few months ago, it is a awesome surprise to say the least, that ZL were onto this so quick. 
This has certainly reinstated confidence in me that the H600 Mk2 will be a big deal over the current model!




Painful Chafe said:


> I am pretty sure I would rather have the 150lm mode as a medium setting, though.
> 
> I wonder why they chose to put it in the High. Anyone know?
> 
> I'd like to be able to toggle between the 1000lm and the 320 in high and 150lm and 30 in medium. Oh well.



Because the difference between the two in terms of perceivable light output to our eyes, is very small; however, the runtime is almost halved, if not less!

One click to a level that runs for 8ish hours is an ideal task light - that's the length of an average work shift..

For me, as an electrician working in large switch rooms, I need a decent level of light that runs for a decent amount of time.
The highest medium level is borderlining on unsafe when working with my current H600 however, the lowest of the high levels is more than adequate 99% of the time. If I need more light, it's generally a lot more but only briefly so I just double click for max output.


----------



## LEDburn

Anyone else see this yet:
Beacon-strobe mode can be accessed from 3 short-clicks when the light is Off. Once in the beacon-strobe mode, you can double-click to cycle through different types of beacons and strobes. Beacon-strobe settings are memorized when the light is turned off and through battery changes

I was wondering if you had to cycle past annoying strobe/beacons when configuring the brightness settings for each level; hopefully this means you don't!


----------



## Matjazz

The way I see it:
you can access strobes only if the light is off so whatever you do with your light while it's on you won't have to go through strobes.


----------



## LEDburn

Yeah that's the same conclusion I made. With the addition of the extra flashy modes, I was really hoping to avoid them and am glad Zebralight made them hidden or at least tucked away on their own.

In fact, I think strobe may be used more often by some folk, even if it is just messing around with no real purpose.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Thank goodness strobe is hidden. Glad it's there, but happier its hidden. 

Good point about 150L being able to have it at one click with runtime for a whole work shift.


----------



## markr6

Painful Chafe said:


> I am pretty sure I would rather have the 150lm mode as a medium setting, though.
> 
> I wonder why they chose to put it in the High. Anyone know?
> 
> I'd like to be able to toggle between the 1000lm and the 320 in high and 150lm and 30 in medium. Oh well.



EGGGGzactly! Loving my H600w even more!


----------



## Stefano

Great Zebralight!


----------



## TheCleanerSD

Happy the 150 level was added, but would be happier if they were all shifted down one level:

H1-970 H2-590/313
M1-142 M2-61/28
L1-10 L2-3.3/0.06

Currently, If I want to use the 150 level and cycle on high I have a jump from 970 to 150.


----------



## phips

I agree with the 142 lumen setting being better suited for the medium brightness levels.
Personally I would love the light to have:
H1 970 / H2 nothing (mainly to always have maximum brightness accessible from off)
M1 142 / M2 28
L1 3.3 / L2 0.06

On my current H600FW I can barely distinguish M1 and M2 anyway, so a bigger gap would be great.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Painful Chafe said:


> I am pretty sure I would rather have the 150lm mode as a medium setting, though.
> 
> I wonder why they chose to put it in the High. Anyone know?
> 
> I'd like to be able to toggle between the 1000lm and the 320 in high and 150lm and 30 in medium. Oh well.



I completely agree, 1000Lm to 150Lm is a big jump.

Thats the one gripe that I had with my SC600. I really wanted a higher medium setting.


----------



## turkeylord

I couldn't resist... Preordered one yesterday.  Can't wait!


----------



## Painful Chafe

******PLEASE EVERYONE, READ THIS*********

Unless I am missing something, I think it makes no sense to have the 150lm level on high. I am going to either use 1020lm or the 330 on high mode. Double clicking will toggle between the two modes. 

Unfortunately they put the 150lm mode in the high level. So now my choice if I want to use the 150lm is to jump all the way from 1020 to 150lm and I will miss out on the 330lm which I will use often. And, this is a huge jump for supposedly a "High" level. 

I'm not sure if there is a technical reason the 150 isn't in the medium level, but it seams it would make much more sense there. Am I missing something?

If others agree, please email Zebralight and ask them if the 150 can be put into the medium level. 

Hopefully they can change it and do it before they start shipping. But it will take many emails.

https://zebralight.3dcartstores.com/...tion=contactus


----------



## Lips

Painful Chafe said:


> ******PLEASE EVERYONE, READ THIS*********
> 
> Unless I am missing something, I think it makes no sense to have the 150lm level on high. I am going to either use 1020lm or the 330 on high mode. Double clicking will toggle between the two modes.
> 
> Unfortunately they put the 150lm mode in the high level. So now my choice if I want to use the 150lm is to jump all the way from 1020 to 150lm and I will miss out on the 330lm which I will use often. And, this is a huge jump for supposedly a "High" level.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is a technical reason the 150 isn't in the medium level, but it seams it would make much more sense there. Am I missing something?
> 
> If others agree, please email Zebralight and ask them if the 150 can be put into the medium level.
> 
> Hopefully they can change it and do it before they start shipping. But it will take many emails.
> 
> https://zebralight.3dcartstores.com/...tion=contactus




Agree! email sent!


----------



## Gordo

I'll throw my two cents in, not that anyone asked.
The 11 and 30 lumens could be dropped altogether from the medium levels.
50, 100, 150 would be more usable for me. And I'm happy with the 115/164 on my H51Fw.


----------



## Stefano

Gordo said:


> I'll throw my two cents in, not that anyone asked.
> The 11 and 30 lumens could be dropped altogether from the medium levels.
> 50, 100, 150 would be more usable for me. And I'm happy with the 115/164 on my H51Fw.



I do not agree.
I think the three Medium levels chosen by Zebralight are correct.


----------



## Derek Dean

Painful Chafe said:


> ******PLEASE EVERYONE, READ THIS*********
> 
> Unless I am missing something, I think it makes no sense to have the 150lm level on high. I am going to either use 1020lm or the 330 on high mode. Double clicking will toggle between the two modes.
> 
> Unfortunately they put the 150lm mode in the high level. So now my choice if I want to use the 150lm is to jump all the way from 1020 to 150lm and I will miss out on the 330lm which I will use often. And, this is a huge jump for supposedly a "High" level.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is a technical reason the 150 isn't in the medium level, but it seams it would make much more sense there. Am I missing something?
> 
> If others agree, please email Zebralight and ask them if the 150 can be put into the medium level.
> 
> Hopefully they can change it and do it before they start shipping. But it will take many emails.
> 
> https://zebralight.3dcartstores.com/...tion=contactus


I'm fine with the 150 lumen level on the High mode. I generally don't need much more light than that anyway, so for my uses it actually makes more sense. I'll probably set the light up with 150 on High, 30 on medium, and .4 on low. However, there are occasions when I do need more light, and the options are there if I need them. 

There really is no way to make everybody happy, but by adding the very crucial 150 lumen level they've rounded out the light with an incredibly versatile UI, and they should be commended for that. Thanks ZL :thumbsup:.


----------



## Matjazz

Derek Dean said:


> I'm fine with the 150 lumen level on the High mode.


Me too.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

+3 150L high is perfect for me.


----------



## markr6

1020lm > 150lm is very discouraging, especially since the 330lm is "there" but not really accessible (not going to reprogram in the field, on a bike, etc.)

My H600w modes of H1 645Lm and H2 146Lm/232Lm/361Lm seems so much more appropriate. I use the 645/232 combo often. There's really no huge gap there even if I reprogram to 645/146. Then you have very reasonable medium modes of 56/18.

Having a light put out 1020lm makes it hard to bridge the gap all the way down to .01. ZL has always done a great job with this, but it seems to be getting out of control now.


----------



## phips

I do not think the 330lm and 150lm modes should be mutually exclusive because they both have critical runtimes.
If your activity lasts all night you will want to have the 142lm.
If you know you will be back within a few hours the 330lm mode would be best.

Also it would be nice to have a medium mode that lasts at least one night with maximum brightness.


----------



## Painful Chafe

Derek Dean said:


> I'm fine with the 150 lumen level on the High mode. I generally don't need much more light than that anyway, so for my uses it actually makes more sense. I'll probably set the light up with 150 on High, 30 on medium, and .4 on low. However, there are occasions when I do need more light, and the options are there if I need them.
> 
> There really is no way to make everybody happy, but by adding the very crucial 150 lumen level they've rounded out the light with an incredibly versatile UI, and they should be commended for that. Thanks ZL :thumbsup:.



Why can't you program 150 in the M1 level then it is easily accessible from off by two quick clicks. Then you will have two high modes above it for when you need it. The 150 in the M1 level is easily accessed and then two more quick clicks would get you to M2 of 30 if you choose that. 



Matjazz said:


> Me too.



read above. Having the 150 on the medium mode is still easily accessible. I"m not understanding the logic.


----------



## Painful Chafe

I hope guys are emailing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Derek Dean

Painful Chafe said:


> Why can't you program 150 in the M1 level then it is easily accessible from off by two quick clicks. Then you will have two high modes above it for when you need it. The 150 in the M1 level is easily accessed and then two more quick clicks would get you to M2 of 30 if you choose that.


Well, let's get real here. * If i were KING* , I'd like to see H1, M1, and L1 all programmable, as well as H2, M2, and L2. 

I've NEVER used the 750 lumen level on my SC600 (except for giggles), and I use it every night at work, from the beach to deep in the redwood forests. I'd love to have the option to set H1 on the H600 Mark II to a constant High of 1020, 620, or 330...... with 620 lumens being more than enough for anything I'm likely to need. 

And, let's have M1 programmable so that it overlaps H2 (with 150 available in both), and L1 programmable so that it overlaps M2 (with 11 and 3.5 available in both). 

It would look like this:
*H1* (1020, 620, 330) *H2* (620, 330, 150)
*M1* (150,65,30) *M2* (30, 11, 3.5)
*L1* (11, 3.5, .4) *L2* (.4, .06, .01)

I think you would enter the programming mode for each level with the same system of 6 double clicks, then use a triple click to select between H1 and H2, then double clicks to select the actual level, then click once to turn off to set that level.

Of course, there are those who might suggest that this is too complicated. To that I say....... *off with their heads* :devil:.


----------



## RedForest UK

I would prefer a quick 5 or more clicks in succession to access the programming of sub-levels, that way the programming is a clearly distinct action from cycling between sub-levels and you could never accidentally find yourself in programming.

It would also allow for independent programming of both M1 and M2 for example, as sub-levels for each could be accessed and changed independently.


----------



## LEDburn

Wow, it went from all this talk of 150 being critically needed to 150 being too low on the high levels and should be put down to medium!?

There really is very little difference between those levels in terms of brightness but in terms of usability, the 150 lumens for 11 hours is going to be much more versatile than 3.9 hours with 330 lumens. 
I don't know what everyone is using their headlamps for; for most I would assume close to short-medium range activities; 150 lumens is the sweet spot for working right in front of you and up to 10-15 metres I believe. If you want more light, I would also assume you would want MUCH more light. 

I have never said to myself 'oooh, I want a very small and barely noticeable increase in brightness along with more heat and about a third of the runtime.' 

With all that being said, and that is only my opinion, many will agree and many probably wont. It's a moot point anyway. The 150 lumen level was a necessity.

What do I think about 1020 lumens? It's cool, don't get me wrong, that we can have the most powerful headlamp (within reason; I'm looking at Lupine <3 ) and amazing UI, but I really don't see 1020 lumen level being used for more than a minute or two deep in a cave to show off or to light up some abandoned buildings and warehouses, again only briefly. 

In a perfect world, we could program both levels and I do believe it will come to that; maybe the Mk3? Just choose the level you want to configure and then do the double clicks from there until you enter programming mode. That way you could have the two H levels set the same to always come on in the same mode.
Eventually, we may even see full programmability of all the levels to whatever you want. Then the people who complain about it taking way too long (LOL!!) or frustrating to have to double click for a lower level with longer runtime will be happy they can set a medium level as the default one-click-from-off setting 

We'll never ever all be happy but I hope we can be happy in knowing we have something that is almost perfect! 
Just think of those poor souls at work or out right now doing something like walking the dog with one of those AAA Energizer headlamps! We should be thankful that we have the Mk2 to look forwards to and hope that ZL will listen and learn from this and aim to make the Mk3 even better!!


----------



## Gordo

Stefano said:


> I do not agree.
> I think the three Medium levels chosen by Zebralight are correct.



I assume that we have different needs from our lights. 
I stated in another thread that I was happy with the levels of the H51. 
It was the runtime I would like to see improved. 

I use (a lot) typically two levels that I toggle between 100 and 200 lumens for most of my work and occasionally higher or lower.
That is a very comfortable (non fatiguing) working level for me.
I do not believe that everyone will have the same needs as me. 

ZL has to make compromising choices on the levels that can be included. 
They have to make those choices to benefit the majority of the market.

Just stated my opinion is all.


----------



## Beacon of Light

me too.



Stefano said:


> I do not agree.
> I think the three Medium levels chosen by Zebralight are correct.


----------



## Stefano

Gordo said:


> I assume that we have different needs from our lights.
> I stated in another thread that I was happy with the levels of the H51.
> It was the runtime I would like to see improved.
> 
> I use (a lot) typically two levels that I toggle between 100 and 200 lumens for most of my work and occasionally higher or lower.
> That is a very comfortable (non fatiguing) working level for me.
> I do not believe that everyone will have the same needs as me.
> 
> ZL has to make compromising choices on the levels that can be included.
> They have to make those choices to benefit the majority of the market.
> 
> Just stated my opinion is all.




Thank you for the clarification, with H51 this can have a sense.
I also have a copy of H51 and with the new levels will probably like the model SC52 (25-50-108-172-280)

With the new H600 MKII I think the medium level chosen by Zebra are excellent, I say this because I own H600 , I find good level of 21 lumens and 65 lumens , I think they go from 21 to 30 is great improvement without exaggeration.
The level of 65 allows great visibility and 30 hours, I'm glad that did not increase to 95 as SC600 MKII
I find that 65 lumens of my H600 are a lot of light for a variety of scenarios.

Adding a level of 11 lumens good thing to have good light and so many hours in runtime.
These of course are personal considerations, for another user everything could be different.

Translation terrible by Google Translator


----------



## Lips

Painful Chafe said:


> ******PLEASE EVERYONE, READ THIS*********
> 
> Unless I am missing something, I think it makes no sense to have the 150lm level on high. I am going to either use 1020lm or the 330 on high mode. Double clicking will toggle between the two modes.
> 
> Unfortunately they put the 150lm mode in the high level. So now my choice if I want to use the 150lm is to jump all the way from 1020 to 150lm and I will miss out on the 330lm which I will use often. And, this is a huge jump for supposedly a "High" level.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is a technical reason the 150 isn't in the medium level, but it seams it would make much more sense there. Am I missing something?
> 
> If others agree, please email Zebralight and ask them if the 150 can be put into the medium level.
> 
> Hopefully they can change it and do it before they start shipping. But it will take many emails.
> 
> https://zebralight.3dcartstores.com/...tion=contactus




Got a response:



Ticket status: Completed

Department: Sales

Subject: H600 MII

We've discussed with our production engineers in China over the weekend about this and its impact to the production deadlines, and decided to keep the way it is. We will be looking into having a more flexible user interface in future models so that most, if not all of the 96 levels are accesible to users. p.s. all flashlights and headlamps produced since late 2011 have at least 96 current regulated levels internally. 

Sincerely,

ZebraLight, Inc.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

Matjazz said:


> Me too.



Me three.

I love that 150 lumens is in H2! And, I love that Zebralight responded so quickly by adding it to this light. The H600 has been my all-around favorite headlight, and I'm sure the upgraded version will take its place. Thanks ZL!


----------



## firemedic

Im surprised and greatful zebralight squeezed the 150 lumen in so close to shipping out the new lights. I mostly use the higher lumen settings for my job, but they do get the light hot. I would also preferred 150 on m1, but owe well. That's what happens when you discontinue models and replace them without releasing info so it's secret sqiurrel.


----------



## phips

It's too bad 142lm was not put on M1.
Personally I would have liked both 142lm and 313lm easily accessible.
Also I feel that either 61lm and 28lm or 10lm 3.3lm (depending on your M2 setting) are spaced unnecessarily close anyway.

Still, I am guilty of preordering one to replace my H600FW MK I


----------



## Micpitic

I think the 1020 lumen OTF given in the specs is not correct. The xm-l2 has a maximum of 1052 lumen and that is with the U2 in cool white.
The led in this h600 mk II is T5 or T4 so is not as bright. So,the led is not capable of delivering 1052 lumen + some loss of light from the "optics". This is my reason for thinking the value is not right.
What do u think?
P.S. Sorry for my bad english,is not my first language.


----------



## Painful Chafe

Micpitic said:


> I think the 1020 lumen OTF given in the specs is not correct. The xm-l2 has a maximum of 1052 lumen and that is with the U2 in cool white.
> The led in this h600 mk II is T5 or T4 so is not as bright. So,the led is not capable of delivering 1052 lumen + some loss of light from the "optics". This is my reason for thinking the value is not right.
> What do u think?
> P.S. Sorry for my bad english,is not my first language.



I am also interested in seeing if it can produce over 1000 OTF. But, being Zebralight, I trust them till I see different. They have been very accurate and honest with their outputs.

But, I thought that the XM-L2 is capable of 1200 lumens?

There have been other 1000 OTF lumen XM-L2 lights produced already. The EagleTAC GX25L2 and SX25L2 being two.


----------



## juddalicious

:rock:Just received my H600w mk2 shipping confirmation! :rock:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Nice!!!


----------



## Micpitic

juddalicious said:


> :rock:Just received my H600w mk2 shipping confirmation! :rock:



Sweet! Maybe u have the tools to measure light output.


----------



## Micpitic

Painful Chafe said:


> I am also interested in seeing if it can produce over 1000 OTF. But, being Zebralight, I trust them till I see different. They have been very accurate and honest with their outputs.
> 
> But, I thought that the XM-L2 is capable of 1200 lumens?
> 
> There have been other 1000 OTF lumen XM-L2 lights produced already. The EagleTAC GX25L2 and SX25L2 being two.



*Light output* Up to 1052 lm @ 10 W, 85°C
On the cree xm-l2 page they say "up to 1052 [email protected] 10w . This is for the U2 (this is the led used in the eagletac flashlights gx25l2 and sx25l2),but the one used in the h600 mk II is t5 (neutral white). This one is 7% less bright then the U2 ( ~978 lumen). If u add the 2% _reflection loss of the AR coated glass in front of the led u get a maximum of 958 lumen. 

_I have nothing against zebralight but the math says something else.
P.S. If u read the review for the eagletac's here on CPF you'll see that only the sx25l2 was measured to have 1000 lumen (with a U2 led).


----------



## Stanley_BA

I guess the explanation could be they push it harder than the maximum 3A current. But actually I think it does not matter if it is 1020 or 958, the lamp has 40 grams, it won´t be able to cool such power for very long and the PID will decrease the current significantly in the first few minutes. We can see this from the runtime where for 620 Lm is stated 2,5 hours and for 1020 Lm is 2 hours. This is small difference which means the PID works heavily on the highest mode. So I think the 1020 is a bit marketing number, the real usability is a bit missing. My opinion.


----------



## Micpitic

Stanley_BA said:


> I guess the explanation could be they push it harder than the maximum 3A current. But actually I think it does not matter if it is 1020 or 958, the lamp has 40 grams, it won´t be able to cool such power for very long and the PID will decrease the current significantly in the first few minutes. We can see this from the runtime where for 620 Lm is stated 2,5 hours and for 1020 Lm is 2 hours. This is small difference which means the PID works heavily on the highest mode. So I think the 1020 is a bit marketing number, the real usability is a bit missing. My opinion.



They also say " Runtimes of the two PID controlled levels (1020Lm and 620Lm) vary greatly with ambient temperature and air ciculation." Maybe we get the maximum output for longer in the cold or on a bicycle. What do u mean by " the real usability is a bit missing " ?
I can't wait to see a proper review for it. I hope they ironed out all the problems before releasing it. Here, in Romania the mark I is selling for ~ $144,so it's quite expensive. I plan on buying one but i have the same problem as with the original h600 : no pocket clip. I want a pocket clip on it for EDC.


----------



## Stanley_BA

Micpitic said:


> They also say " Runtimes of the two PID controlled levels (1020Lm and 620Lm) vary greatly with ambient temperature and air ciculation." Maybe we get the maximum output for longer in the cold or on a bicycle. What do u mean by " the real usability is a bit missing " ?



Yes, of course you get more lumens with better cooling, winter conditions or biking seems to be appropriate for this task. I had H600w and I know how hot it was after 1 minute in turbo mode, and that was only 645 Lm, I almost burned my fingers. So this lamp really needs a very good cooling, otherwise, you won´t see the 1020 Lm for very long and it will quite decrease the power. That is what I meant by bit missing.

Nevertheless, it is a beautiful headlamp, if it had a better UI to fit my needs, I would preorder one right now.


----------



## pobox1475

330 lm H2 with 150 lm M1 would have been ideal for my uses. 150/65/30 medium settings with 11/3.5/0.4 for low looks good to me on paper. I have to wonder what the lowly 0.06 and 0.01 outputs have applicable real world uses for?


----------



## RedForest UK

pobox1475 said:


> 330 lm H2 with 150 lm M1 would have been ideal for my uses. 150/65/30 medium settings with 11/3.5/0.4 for low looks good to me on paper. I have to wonder what the lowly 0.06 and 0.01 outputs have applicable real world uses for?



Don't let BeaconofLight hear you, he only ever uses those sub-lumen settings and can't understand a use for anything above 150 lumens!

I do actually find the 0.06 level on my SC52w perfectly usable with night adapted eyes for things within a few metres range. It can also be left on throughout the night to keep it easy to find without disturbing me at all, whereas the 0.3 lumen level is too bright for that imo. Even the 0.01 is usable with reasonably night adapted eyes, but only for things within a foot or so, so I prefer the 0.06 level.

I do agree that 150 might have been better placed on medium, but as not everyone wants it there I would have left 65 as M1 and included both a lower 30 lumen and higher 150 lumen sub level so that people can have it either way.


----------



## carrot

pobox1475 said:


> I have to wonder what the lowly 0.06 and 0.01 outputs have applicable real world uses for?



When you wake up in the middle of the night while camping and need to do something, even as little as 5 lumens can be eye-searing. Something like .06 or .01 is perfect.


----------



## markr6

carrot said:


> When you wake up in the middle of the night while camping and need to do something, even as little as 5 lumens can be eye-searing. Something like .06 or .01 is perfect.



Agreed. If you're camping and wake at 3am to go to the bathroom, it's 10°F, windy, you're tired and cranky, the last thing you want is a bright light waking you up even more. Well, now I started using a zip-loc baggie, but that's TMI and off topic. Still requires some low lumens and a steady hand


----------



## carrot

markr6 said:


> Agreed. If you're camping and wake at 3am to go to the bathroom, it's 10°F, windy, you're tired and cranky, the last thing you want is a bright light waking you up even more. Well, now I started using a zip-loc baggie, but that's TMI and off topic. Still requires some low lumens and a steady hand



When it's that cold I just use an old Gatorade bottle, or in a pinch a Nalgene. That, you can do without any light.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

I understand why some are saying 150 lumens would be better suited in the M1 position, but to me it is too bright to be considered a "medium" setting. It was only 4 or so years ago that small lights topped out between 150-250 lumens. I have'nt seen a light that had something like 150 lumens as one of its mediums before. If we move 150 lumens to the M1 setting today, does this mean that a few years from now we will have 1000 lumens in the M1 position just because H1 becomes something like 10,000 lumens? I hope not. 

150 lumens is still bright, and is too bright for many of the up close tasks I'd use any of the traditional mediums for. To me medium is anything around 15-60 lumens (+ or - a few lumens,) and is perfect for general use around the house, around the campsite, night hikes, walking the dogs, etc. I don't think advances in lumen production will change the usefulness of comfortable medium/general use ranges of light. 

If the H600 Mk XXXII had 10,000 lumens at H1 then I'd want H2 to be something like 5,000 lm, 1500 lm, 500 lm, 150 lm and M1 & M2 to be about the same as they are today. Yes, on paper it looks like there'd be huge holes in the output, but to our eyes there would not be a huge difference between 10000 & 5000, or 5000 & 1500, or 1500 & 500, & so on. If medium became 1000 lm, 500 lm, 150 lm, or something like that then that'd be annoying....at least to me anyway. If I woke up in the middle of the night & turned my H600 MkII on medium and 150 lumens rang out, that'd really be annoying. I would equate it to accidently going into high.

(Can't believe I just wasted 20 min thinking this through................and there's prolly an 87.771% chance that I'm wrong.)


----------



## pobox1475

carrot said:


> When it's that cold I just use an old Gatorade bottle, or in a pinch a Nalgene. That, you can do without any light.


 :twothumbs

See you points now about the low low settings.

Having a choice of 150 lm medium in addition to a 65 and 30 setting could possible satisfy a lot of users.


----------



## d1337

carrot said:


> When it's that cold I just use an old Gatorade bottle, or in a pinch a Nalgene. That, you can do without any light.


 You still need enough light to make sure that you are using your friends Nalgene and not your own.


----------



## firemedic

Another idea would have been to elimate "or hide" those 99% useless flashing/strobe modes and have a turbo T1/2, High H1/2, Medium M1/2, and LOW L1/2. A 1020 lumen headlamp is a overkill, i dont use my h600w for a headlamp, but it is a nice option to have. My h600w is my pocket EDC light, and the h502c is the headlamp because its so small and light. I also adapted a pocket clip from another light to fit my h600w which is perfect since it gets so hot on extended hight output situations. Everyone is allways amazed at how much light this little h600w puts out. I'm now telling them my pre-ordered brighter model is on the way. :rock:


----------



## Beacon of Light

So with the specs and pics on the site of this, can anyone determine if it has the hard to press button like it's predecessor or the truly soft touch switch of the other lights like the H51, H502? Both the Mark I and Mark II of this light call the switch a: 

Electronic soft-touch switch

The description of the H31s and H51s also calls the switch a "electronic soft touch" switch. 

I have heard the Mark I switches are VERY stiff and finger numbing but not having owned a H600 before, I have no first hand knowledge of if this is true. I surely hope not or that the Mark II goes back to the truly soft type switch like every other headlamp they have made besides the H600. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ArcticHighlander

I have the H600 which I bought just a few months ago and the button isn't at all hard to press. In contrast the Armytek Pro I recently bought is extremely hard to press/finger numbing (and most find it to be very stiff to extremely hard). I've only read a few complaints that the H600 is hard to press; most find it easy with just a perfect light stiffness. I think those few H600's that were extremely stiff were defective (whereas on the Armytek Pro it's the norm).


----------



## Beacon of Light

Yeah, I have 2 Armyteks and absolutely hate those types of buttons. Makes no sense when the recessed style on the Zebralights are 

P E R F E C T ! ! ! !


----------



## MattSPL

How hard are the Armytek buttons to press, say compared to an sc52? I just ordered a Wizard pro. 
I might have to order a cool white H600 or 602 when they are released.


----------



## firemedic

My h600w and h502c buttons feel the same. Both are easy with a positive click. The only difference are the markings on the soft rubber button itself. H600w has a power symbol and the h502c has a ring of raised bumps. Both are easy and function perfect.


----------



## Beacon of Light

that's weird as some joker wrote in either a Zebralight or Armytek thread about the very stiff buttons of the H600 and the SC52. The SC52 button looks closer to the H600 but I have no idea if it is the same button or different still?



firemedic said:


> My h600w and h502c buttons feel the same. Both are easy with a positive click. The only difference are the markings on the soft rubber button itself. H600w has a power symbol and the h502c has a ring of raised bumps. Both are easy and function perfect.


----------



## ArcticHighlander

Again, as far as the h600 was concerned there were only rare problems out of the box with stiff buttons. However, one person who used their H600 on regular basis for a year mentioned that severe button problems developed, and it appeared that the buttons eventually wear out and develop problems.


----------



## varanisko

Hi, I am expecting H600 mk II in next few days. It has been sent to me last week and according to tracking, it is already in my country(CZ). I will make then short comparison to H600 which I already have. Nazdar


----------



## markr6

I miss the H51 style button when using my H600. I wouldn't call it hard to press, but certainly not as easy. With the H51, I can literally just use the tip of a winter glove to change modes, not even making contact with my finger. The newer (H600 style) buttons are half the size, or smaller, and require more pressure. You need to get the tip of your finger into the recess and then give it a good push. Nice for preventing accidental activation, but not so friendly when changing modes. I would take the rick accidental activation over a hard, recessed button since you can easily lock it out with the tailcap if it's that big of an issue.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

I'm hoping for the same button as the old H600. I carry the H600 in my pocket some and carry it in my backpack regularly when camping, and love that it won't accidentally get activated. I have always viewed the H51 soft button as a flaw. My worry was always that I put it in my pocket or in my pack and run the battery dry without knowing it's on. Then need it, only to find that the battery is dead. I know it can be locked out by twisting the tail, but there have been several times when I forgot to lock it only to discover that its sitting there unattended & running wide open. Not good, and this was a major major complaint about the SC and the H series of zebralights for a long time. 

I was really dissapointed when I ordered the H502w and the switch was the soft type switch. I hope that doesn't happend with the H600w MkII or the new H52w.


----------



## Micpitic

Varanisko,please do ! 
Can't wait.


----------



## markr6

I never thought to look at the photo for some reason. On the ZL website, it looks like they've continued use of the hard button like the H600. Not a deal breaker, just something for me to get used to. Sincle I already have the H600 and SC52, I'm used to the smaller switch and having to use 2 hands (or stretch one) to operate the headlamp.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

markr6 said:


> I never thought to look at the photo for some reason. On the ZL website, it looks like they've continued use of the hard button like the H600.



Good thinkin, and I think you're right. It does look like they are using the hard button.


----------



## Beacon of Light

so is it a hard button or not? Seeing contradictory statements here again.



Outdoorsman5 said:


> Good thinkin, and I think you're right. It does look like they are using the hard button.



_


firemedic said:



My h600w and h502c buttons feel the same. Both are easy with a positive click. The only difference are the markings on the soft rubber button itself. H600w has a power symbol and the h502c has a ring of raised bumps. Both are easy and function perfect.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## markr6

Well we won't know for sure yet, but from my experience and the photo this will be a small, hard button.

Based on what own/owned:

Soft, large button with bumps ~ 1/2" diameter (makes a click sound) = H51, H51w, H502
Hard, small button with power symbol ~ 5/16" diameter = H600w, SC52

The latter is Zebralight's new style, so I'm sure every light from now on will be like this. Pros and cons for each, but I prefer the old button. And I'm totally guessing on these diameters; just going by memory since I don't have them with me.


----------



## Beacon of Light

firemedic said the buttons are the same and the only difference is the older ones have the little raised bumps and the H600 has the power symbol, but beside that difference, everything about them is the same. What do you say to that?


----------



## markr6

Beacon of Light said:


> What do you say to that?



I say SON OF A BEACH! I want my old button back. Beggers can't be choosers, so I'll take whatever ZL dishes out. Only time will tell for sure so I guess I also say "we'll know for sure in a few weeks".


----------



## creyc

Have you guys ordered through ZL direct or a dealer on this light?


----------



## HummerGuyInFL

This can't be good, status on Zebralights website has changed from "pre-order" to back-ordered and no ETA is listed anymore...


----------



## markr6

Sometimes I feel like ZL uses those terms interchangeably. It's probably our fault for making them throw the 150lm setting in there


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

markr6 said:


> Sometimes I feel like ZL uses those terms interchangeably. It's probably our fault for making them throw the 150lm setting in there



Ha ha, YEP!!!


----------



## Deafrei

Has anyone who placed an order recently, say in the past week or two received any notification of shipping?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I don't think anyone has, I thought one guy did, but I haven't heard anything...


----------



## juddalicious

Yay guess what came in the mail this morning! 

My first point to make is that the light is working perfectly, shipping was on time, and the package had everything included and wasn't damaged.

Unfortunately I'm very new to this forum (I hope you can see the pic) and am equally new to flashlight specifics. Therefore I don't really know how i could check the max output of the light/ to check whether the 150lm level is included programed on this light. Also beam shots are made to sound much more complicated than simply taking a photo of the light on a wall, and I don't have a camera other than my iphone so they are probs beyond me too. I can however comment on the colour of the light, I heard mention that mark 1 had a green tint although that may have only been on the cool white model. Anyway no green in this beam, my girlfriend and I agreed there was a very very very subtle pink/ red tint to the model I received.

As for the button I didn't own a mark 1 so only have the 502d I also received today to compare it to. My only observations are they don't feel the same.... the 502 button is much larger and the h600's rubber feels softer, the pressure require to get a click is almost identical with the h600 perhaps slightly easier to press. The h600 sounds clickier and higher pitched than the duller and in my opinion more satisfying click on the 502d.

So excited for the sun to go down!


----------



## juddalicious

Forgot to mention my flat top protected eagletac 18650 68mm battery compresses the springs to the max but it fits .

502d on the left h600 M2 on the right.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

juddalicious said:


> the 502 button is much larger and the h600's rubber feels softer, the pressure require to get a click is almost identical with the h600 perhaps slightly easier to press.




That was quick!

Wow, so an even softer rubber for the H600Mk2, and is just as easy to press as the H502. I'm thinking this is a good thing, as it may make use with one hand or with gloves easier, but since it is smaller and possibly more protected by the recess that it won't accidentally be turned on when packed away. 

Thanks for posting! You'll have to keep us updated once you get to use them both, and let us know what your impressions are with using them together.


----------



## juddalicious

TheDudeAbides said:


> That was quick!
> 
> Wow, so an even softer rubber for the H600Mk2, and is just as easy to press as the H502. I'm thinking this is a good thing, as it may make use with one hand or with gloves easier, but since it is smaller and possibly more protected by the recess that it won't accidentally be turned on when packed away.
> 
> Thanks for posting! You'll have to keep us updated once you get to use them both, and let us know what your impressions are with using them together.



Hmmm I'm doubting myself now on whether the rubber is any different. It will be interesting to see comparisons by people with both mark1 and 2. My gut feeling after reading markr9's post on page 4 describing the button on mark 1 is that zebra light are using exactly the same button. however I stand by my statement that the H502 and H600 m2 that i received are almost identical in the amount of pressure required for a click.

I will be keen to see which button i prefer after a few months use. At the moment after setting up the output levels and playing with all the settings I must say that the larger, less recessed, duller clicking button on the 502 is my favourite.

Further I remember the mode that the 150 replaced was a flashing/strobe one. My light switches between three solid light options when programing H2 so I'm sure my model includes the 150.


----------



## theotherphil

Mine was also shipped a couple of days ago. Looking at the tracking, it is in Australia at the sorting centre. Should get it soon 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Perhaps juddalicious will consider posting beamshots. Please include an image(s) with 2 or more light sources to help give us an idea of the tint. Also, if you would, make comment on the accuracy of the image compared with what you see looking at the actual beam on a wall or outside or whatever. Thank You much.


----------



## firemedic

I guess orders from china to australia arrive faster than orders to the usa. I preordered august 27th and still have no idea when its coming. Usa orders appear to go to zebralight in texas and then are shipped to customers. I wonder if australia orders skip the middle man and go directly to the customers. Zebralight says mine is in a shipment coming from china. I guess preordering it was a good idea since they are already backordered.:shakehead


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

firemedic said:


> I guess orders from china to australia arrive faster than orders to the usa. I preordered august 27th and still have no idea when its coming. Usa orders appear to go to zebralight in texas and then are shipped to customers. I wonder if australia orders skip the middle man and go directly to the customers. Zebralight says mine is in a shipment coming from china. I guess preordering it was a good idea since they are already backordered.:shakehead



I placed my pre-order on Tuesday. I really hope that my light is coming in that shipment. Still, I doubt it.


----------



## dpc

MattSPL said:


> How hard are the Armytek buttons to press, say compared to an sc52? I just ordered a Wizard pro.
> I might have to order a cool white H600 or 602 when they are released.



I have the wizard pro and love it. Doing a triple click with the stiff buttons can be hit and miss though.

My H600w mk2 is on the way, so I'm looking forward to comparing them.


----------



## turkeylord

juddalicious said:


> I can however comment on the colour of the light, I heard mention that mark 1 had a green tint although that may have only been on the cool white model. Anyway no green in this beam, my girlfriend and I agreed there was a very very very subtle pink/ red tint to the model I received.




I hope I have the same good fortune


----------



## MattSPL

dpc said:


> I have the wizard pro and love it. Doing a triple click with the stiff buttons can be hit and miss though.
> 
> My H600w mk2 is on the way, so I'm looking forward to comparing them.



My Wizard pro arrived today 
Very interested to hear how you compare the Wizard and Zebralight.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## firemedic

juddalicious said:


> Yay guess what came in the mail this morning!
> 
> My first point to make is that the light is working perfectly, shipping was on time, and the package had everything included and wasn't damaged.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm very new to this forum (I hope you can see the pic) and am equally new to flashlight specifics. Therefore I don't really know how i could check the max output of the light/ to check whether the 150lm level is included programed on this light. Also beam shots are made to sound much more complicated than simply taking a photo of the light on a wall, and I don't have a camera other than my iphone so they are probs beyond me too. I can however comment on the colour of the light, I heard mention that mark 1 had a green tint although that may have only been on the cool white model. Anyway no green in this beam, my girlfriend and I agreed there was a very very very subtle pink/ red tint to the model I received.
> 
> As for the button I didn't own a mark 1 so only have the 502d I also received today to compare it to. My only observations are they don't feel the same.... the 502 button is much larger and the h600's rubber feels softer, the pressure require to get a click is almost identical with the h600 perhaps slightly easier to press. The h600 sounds clickier and higher pitched than the duller and in my opinion more satisfying click on the 502d.
> 
> So excited for the sun to go down!


Good grief juddalicious. It's been three days. Did the sun ever go down? We want some review/comments!


----------



## juddalicious

firemedic said:


> Good grief juddalicious. It's been three days. Did the sun ever go down? We want some review/comments!



Haha yeah alright I'll do a real quick video before I go to work, I haven't had a chance to use it at longer distances outside yet so won't be able to comment on that.

It's bloody brilliant though, just as great as everyone makes out zebralight to be.


----------



## juddalicious

My replacement video.... got screwed over by youtube first time round :fail:.

Forgot to make my disclosure that this is my first ZL torch and that I'm very new to flashlight specifics, doubt everything


----------



## TheDudeAbides

Thanks for putting that up for us! Any details about it are much appreciated. 

Am I delusional, or at 3:30 on the video did it take 4-Clicks to operate strobe, and 3-Clicks to show battery capacity? From the Zebra website, I thought it was the other way around?


----------



## MattSPL

Nice video, thanks


----------



## juddalicious

TheDudeAbides said:


> Thanks for putting that up for us! Any details about it are much appreciated.
> 
> Am I delusional, or at 3:30 on the video did it take 4-Clicks to operate strobe, and 3-Clicks to show battery capacity? From the Zebra website, I thought it was the other way around?



i think I accidentally entered a low frequency strobe not the battery indicater. Which explains my surprise at only seeing one flash. My subsequent presses simply altered which strobe I was in.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

I dont get on the forums for a few months then the first time I come back I see they finally are releasing the two lights I had been wanting them too for a long time, the updated H600 and H52! I've got to take breaks more often hehe! Might finally have to take the plunge into 18650's... but AA's serve me so well! What to do what to do...


----------



## TheDudeAbides

juddalicious said:


> i think I accidentally entered a low frequency strobe not the battery indicater. Which explains my surprise at only seeing one flash. My subsequent presses simply altered which strobe I was in.



Ahhhh, good call.


----------



## firemedic

Thank you juddalicious, great video. I had no idea from zebralight website about the changes on the head and battery tube ribs. Yea, that button takes a little getting used to but is great for quick access to different light modes. You just have to remember to coordinate click sounds and you finger:laughing:. Thanks again for the great video:thumbsup:


----------



## Beacon of Light

cool, thanks for the video. The button doesn't look like a hard button at all. Whoever said it was makes me shake their head. Glad I listen to peoples' reviews with a grain of salt.


----------



## evgeniy

What EagleTac battery you use in it ? 3400 works good ?
Long , 69-70mm 18650 battery works in it ?


----------



## ArcticHighlander

ZL says up to 69mm on their web site specs. US ZL dealer lists up to 67mm. I was able to use one close to 70mm (3400) in my old H600 but felt I was straining things and bought shorter unprotected ones (3400) to use with it to err on the side of caution. The newH600w MKII is just slightly shorter.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I've been using those 3400mah panasonic cells that fasttech sells in my SC600 for quite a while now and they seem to work fine. Don't get me wrong its a super tight fit but it works.

I had just assumed that the tube was the same size on the H600 and H602 as it is on the SC600.


----------



## juddalicious

evgeniy said:


> What EagleTac battery you use in it ? 3400 works good ?
> Long , 69-70mm 18650 battery works in it ?



Hey mate, my first video failed...... so I made a new one. I talk about my 3400mAH in the replacement.


----------



## theotherphil

Mine turned up on friday but I wasn't home to take delivery. I just collected it today. Very happy, feels solid. The headband is nice and I love the colour temp of the warm LED. I was using an older Zebra Light for work and the cool colour temp isn't good for checking skin tones or looking for veins in an upside down car, at night, in the pouring rain lol!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Just got my shipping notification for my H600Fw Mk 2. Awesome!!!


----------



## KDM

PSM, I'm not stalking you. Ha! I got my shipping notice this morning as well.


----------



## firemedic

:rock:Me to!!! Won't be long now.


----------



## firemedic

Hey juddalicious and everyone else. I like using a pocket clip more than the headband. Since the h600 doesn't come with a pocket clip and the h502 pocket clip fits the h600, I want so share what I've done to make my h600 pocket clip work better. I don't want to scratch the anodized surface of my light, so I used heat shrink tubing to cover the pocket clip that wraps around the light. I cut to length, dabbed a little super glue on and heat shrink the rubber on. The super glue is just a little security to prevent the rubber from pulling off. I heat up the ends and pinch them together and trim off the excess. It works great and it conforms to the clip so good it looks like it came that way. My h600 still looks perfect and the light can swivel with the clip without that metal to metal contact. No reason to scratch up that $90.00 headlamp and the h502 pocket clip is sold by itself and is not expensive at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## creyc

firemedic said:


> Hey juddalicious and everyone else. I like using a pocket clip more than the headband. Since the h600 doesn't come with a pocket clip and the h502 pocket clip fits the h600, I want so share what I've done to make my h600 pocket clip work better. I don't want to scratch the anodized surface of my light, so I used heat shrink tubing to cover the pocket clip that wraps around the light. I cut to length, dabbed a little super glue on and heat shrink the rubber on. The super glue is just a little security to prevent the rubber from pulling off. I heat up the ends and pinch them together and trim off the excess. It works great and it conforms to the clip so good it looks like it came that way. My h600 still looks perfect and the light can swivel with the clip without that metal to metal contact. No reason to scratch up that $90.00 headlamp and the h502 pocket clip is sold by itself and is not expensive at all. :thumbsup:



Nice tip. I find myself switching from headband to clip somewhat regularly, so I may just steal that idea.


----------



## KDM

I received my H600fw and H602w! First impressions, like the darker grey anodizing, very bright, nice tint, button has a more defined click to it, headband holds it securely. Thanks ZL for introducing the neutral versions first. Very pleased customer.


----------



## KDM

Sorry for the terrible phone picture, just to compare.
From the left: H600fw, H602w, H600fw mkII, H600 with diffuser film.


----------



## lampeDépêche

Thanks for pictures, KDM! 

My first reaction--the Mark II is a little bit shorter--how the ?#! did they do that? 

The old H600 was already one of the smallest 18650 lights in existence. As well as one of the brightest and most versatile.

And now it just got smaller, brighter, and more versatile.

Got my shipping notice yesterday--oh boy!


----------



## MattSPL

KDM said:


> Sorry for the terrible phone picture, just to compare.
> From the left: H600fw, H602w, H600fw mkII, H600 with diffuser film.



Nice collection there. Any chance of some beamshots? 

Thanks


----------



## turkeylord

Thanks for the picture and first impressions KDW. Can't wait for mine! :twothumbs


----------



## markr6

MattSPL said:


> Nice collection there. Any chance of some beamshots?
> 
> Thanks



I would love to see the Fw vs. diffuser film comparison! I always wondered if I should have went with the H600Fw instead of the H600+film.


----------



## KDM

I'll try to take some shots tonight and post if they turn out decent. My flood models are neutral and the diffused one is cool. Not sure how well they'll compare, the diffuser film does work well. I tend to use it on some of my other light that have a less than desirable (ringy) beam.


----------



## Stanley_BA

KDM, when you compare the switch stiffness on Mk I and Mk II, what is it on the new one? Is it more, less or equal stiff ?


----------



## KDM

I would say the resistance of the buttons are equal. The mkll has a more audible/clear click sound. You can hear and feel the difference, if that makes any sense. Still it's not a big difference between the two.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Is the tint greenish at all on these new MKII models or the 602w? I'm going to have to wait for the cool white as I had a H31w and it was too sickly yellow for me to keep. Are these more like neutral or more on the warm side?


----------



## KDM

This is the last job i was on tonight so i took some shots from about 15' away.
H600fw




H600 cw with diffuser film




H602w





H600fw mkll


----------



## KDM

Sorry, all lights were on the highest setting.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Excellent shots!! I can hear the customer, "Honey this man is putting on different headlamps and taking pictures of our AC". "He probably wants the copper." 

I got my H600Wf II. Love it! No green tint here. Best of both worlds, flood with a lil toss of light out into the field. I love the top strap. Feels real secure and comfy. 

When on high the pid or whatever it's called is noticeable when it dims down due to heat. Looks like slight flickering when dimming. 

All in all I'm a happy camper. No pun intended.


----------



## Beacon of Light

KDM thanks for pics. All look good but to be honest I prefer the H600 cool white the best so I will wait for either 602 cool white or H600 MKII cool white.


----------



## firemedic

My h600w mkII arrived today too. It IS slightly brighter than my h600w. The best thing is the new UI. Button click is louder, 4 click battery indicator, 3 click for stobe. And MAN what a strobe it is!!!! I LOVE the fast stobing setting! Nothing like 1020 lumens to test people for seizures. The flashlight color has more gloss and less green in color, so it looks charcoal grey semi gloss. The light tint looks the same as the h600w, which i love. I would post beam shots, but i doubt my iphone would show the difference. Visually its only slightly brighter. I have not seen any step down in lumens on high, but i think that's the point. I didnt see how the h600w could be improved upon, but they have. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

Thanks guys, Ha! I was fixing their AC. It's a rental so if it did get stripped I'm sure they would be happy to get a new one. I'm with PSM, really happy with the lights and the tint.


----------



## dpc

Well mine arrived, and my protected battery is a bit snug.
Can you safely use unprotected panasonics in these things?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MattSPL

Great pics KDM


----------



## lampeDépêche

Great pics, KDM!

You can really see the difference in light when you look at the radiator fins in the middle of the grill. 

The 602 is *considerably* darker by that measure. Of course it has the wonderfully even light.


----------



## HummerGuyInFL

Well now I wish I had ordered direct with Zebralight instead of through Illumination Supply. Hopefully they get their shipment soon...


----------



## turkeylord

HummerGuyInFL said:


> Well now I wish I had ordered direct with Zebralight instead of through Illumination Supply. Hopefully they get their shipment soon...


Craig posted this on the marketplace:


csshih said:


> We got an update that the H600W MKIIs will be shipping to us on the 19th. Still trying to extricate solid dates for the other models.


----------



## creyc

HummerGuyInFL said:


> Well now I wish I had ordered direct with Zebralight instead of through Illumination Supply. Hopefully they get their shipment soon...



No, be glad you ordered through IS.

I made that mistake last time with the SC52 going direct and what a hassle that's been! Good dealers make life so much easier.


----------



## firemedic

That's wierd. I've ordered direct from zebralight twice with no problems.


----------



## ArcticHighlander

firemedic said:


> That's wierd. I've ordered direct from zebralight twice with no problems.


It's when you find you have a problem/defect that you realize it's good to have gone through a reputable US dealer.


----------



## firemedic

ArcticHighlander said:


> It's when you find you have a problem/defect that you realize it's good to have gone through a reputable US dealer.



I did have a problem with one. I was not happy with the h502w performance compared to my h502c. They refunded my money no problems, but said I had a month to use it before it had to be returned. They have never ignored any question or comment from me.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

So it sounds like a great upgrade devoid of the green tint problem, but for the finale, who wants to be the guinea pig and test the water sealing?


----------



## ArcticHighlander

I was thinking mainly in terms of the hassles of having to ship to China and back for returns/exchanges and having additional dealer assistance if needed for repairs under warranty. There have been some complaints on this board that ZL customer support has declined from what it used to be.


----------



## nightshade

TheDudeAbides said:


> So it sounds like a great upgrade devoid of the green tint problem, but for the finale, who wants to be the guinea pig and test the water sealing?


I will. I clean threads, o-rings and water test my new lights in a sink before exposing them to the real world. Just waiting on the shipment to arrive. I will post my usual, blurry, poorly lit, cellphone pic of it's dip.


----------



## dpc

dpc said:


> Well mine arrived, and my protected battery is a bit snug.
> Can you safely use unprotected panasonics in these things?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here's Zebralights reply.

Department: Customer Service

Subject: Battery for H600 MK2

We use Panasonic NCR18650 in our production environment for years, 
very satisfied with them. It is unprotected.

Sincerely,

ZebraLight, Inc.


----------



## lampeDépêche

Mine arrived yesterday. First impressions:

tint is excellent, like my older H600 neutral.

output is noticeably brighter on max. Significantly brighter, and maybe slightly more throwy? 
(But the reflector and emitter geometry are the same, so probably no real difference in proportion of throw to flood.)

Anodizing is slightly smoother. The old ZL anodizing had a kind of matte, powder-coat feel to it. This is a shinier, glassy HA, and I prefer it.

Someone in another thread pointed out that the XM-L2 emitter comes on a square base that is silver in color, whereas the first gen XML comes on a green square. Yup! Comparing my older and newer H600s, that is very easy to see.

Actually, now that I look at the emitters, it strikes me that the aperture in the root of the paraboloid is smaller in the new light than in the old light. Put that differently: the emitter is peeking out of a smaller hole. And you can see less of its mounting board and surrounding board. In the first gen H600, I can see more of the green square, plus a little of the board behind the green square. 

Huh. So maybe the geometry of the reflector, or of the emitter's positioning in the reflector, is a bit different. In which case, maybe the new one is slightly throwier? That will have to be tested by people with the proper equipment.

Anyhow--I like the Mark II very much so far!


----------



## Jiffy

The Zebralight site says they're back in stock now. I am VERY tempted. Scratch that, I just ordered one!


----------



## firemedic

Your not going to regret it. I know. I still can't get over how the 1st gen h600w was made better. It's the best light I've ever owned. Now the 1st gen h600w is my wife's. She could care less about flashlights and even she loves it!


----------



## turkeylord

I just got my tracking number from IlluminationSupply. Can't wait!


----------



## NSG-K9

Hi guys, been lurking for a while and absorbing all the good info here - thanks!

Checked the ZL website today and saw they were 'in stock'....so ordered one too!
I find my Spark ST6 a wee bit wobbly due to the T-shape of the unit, so my wife may inherit that if I get along with the H600. Just hope hope it's free from reliability issues. 

Does anyone know if my Eagletac 3100's will fit in the H600 mkii ok? 

cheers


----------



## Beacon of Light

In case anyone besides myself is awaiting the cool white versions of the new models, I got an answer from Zebralight today and I wrote:


Hi I was wondering when the cool white tints for the H52, H32/H302 and H600/H602 will be in. I just don't like neutral and I want one of the new lights ASAP. Thanks.






*Cool white version will be released later this year.*

Kind of vague answer but at least we can be sure it's not going to be this month or next month.


----------



## firemedic

My Eagletac 3100 fits with no problems


----------



## NSG-K9

firemedic said:


> My Eagletac 3100 fits with no problems



Nice one - thanks bud


----------



## turkeylord

Mine came today! Pictured with a SolarForce L2M, Zebralight H60w, L3 Illuminations L10 219, Maratac AA, and Maratac AAA.











Side by side with gramps.


----------



## lampeDépêche

Neat feature:

When it says that the second beacon flashes at "Low", that means: whichever "Low" you have your low set at. 
So your beacon can flash at L1=3.5 lumens.
Or it can flash at L2= 0.4, 0.06, or 0.01 lumens.

Right now, my light is in the other room, on beacon, at 0.01 lumens. It is 30 feet away, but in decent darkness it is totally visible whenever it flashes.

It's a perfect "find me" level, brighter than a trit vial.

And how long will it last? Let's see: L1 on 0.01 continuous will last 5.5 months. So figuring that the beacon mode is running less than 1/2 second every 5 seconds.... Umm, 55 months?? Like it says about parasitic drain, the natural self-discharge of the battery will probably run out before the use from the low-low beacon does.

I'm not sure how often I'll use this, but it's a fun feature!


----------



## nightshade

nightshade said:


> I will. I clean threads, o-rings and water test my new lights in a sink before exposing them to the real world. Just waiting on the shipment to arrive. I will post my usual, blurry, poorly lit, cellphone pic of it's dip.



About 3.5 hours in the deep end of a pink Mardi Gras cup.  









At first, I heated the light up nicely on high, then dropped it in to 64F water and cycled the modes several times. There isn't any signs of water ingress or condensation in any part of the light at the end of 3.5 hours.


----------



## creyc

I like that bar in the background!


----------



## Painful Chafe

creyc said:


> I like that bar in the background!




Yup. I see some Tanqueray. But where is the *Bombay Sapphire? * :thumbsup:


----------



## turkeylord

Painful Chafe said:


> Yup. I see some Tanqueray. But where is the *Bombay Sapphire? * :thumbsup:








...for science...


----------



## HummerGuyInFL

Mine arrived today and I can confirm that the Redilast 3400mAH batteries fit perfectly.


----------



## creyc

Eagletac 18650, Ultrafire and of course AW 18650s all fit fine in my H600Fw. Eagles are quite long, Ultras short.


----------



## turkeylord

I'm using salvaged laptop batteries until my new NCR18650Bs arrive. I measured 3.6A at the tailcap with my cheapo Harbor Freight multimeter I keep in my desk at work.


----------



## mow4cash

It's been awhile since I bought a light or was in this forum. I was thinking of picking up the H600w. I am going to use it for running and hiking mainly. I was wondering if i should get the flood or not, and what batteries. Hope this post is ok here. Can you point me to a site sponsor I can buy from that has them in stock too. thanks.


----------



## NSG-K9

My H600Fw MkII arrived today  
Ordered direct from ZL at 11am on Tue and delivered by DHL today at 1pm - China to Scotland in 3 days and arrived in perfect working condition. Full detailed tracking from DHL, I'm very impressed. 
The light looks very small and sleek when sat next to my ST6 and weighs next to nothing. My EagleTac 3100's fit snugly. 
I just need to wait for darkness to fall so I can give it a proper test, but so far, all is good 
Thanks to this forum, I may just have found my ultimate headtorch


----------



## Painful Chafe

turkeylord said:


> ...for science...


----------



## psychbeat

mow4cash said:


> It's been awhile since I bought a light or was in this forum. I was thinking of picking up the H600w. I am going to use it for running and hiking mainly. I was wondering if i should get the flood or not, and what batteries. Hope this post is ok here. Can you point me to a site sponsor I can buy from that has them in stock too. thanks.



Id get the regular version as you can always add a piece of frosted tape to the lens if u think U need it. 

I use unprotected NCR18650B in my zebra (& most of my other lights) as it already has a low voltage cutoff.


----------



## phips

So I received my H600FW MK2 a few days ago.

Compared with the MK1 the first thing I noticed was that the light still uses a very stiff spring that scratches the battery and has very little room left with a Eagletac 3400mah, if any at all.
Secondly the switch: unfortunately mine is off center compared to the rubber boot and feels a little awkward to press, especially with the longer travel.
Max output, output range, light color and distribution on the other hand are perfect imo.
The improved headband finally has a strap down the middle which seems to hold the somewhat hefty light a little better.

The interface works well as always, however I would have liked the light to default to H1 and L2 respectively from off.
Basically I always want have max output with one click and always the lowest output with the longer press.
The new flashing modes are totally unobtrusive with 3 clicks from off.


----------



## creyc

phips said:


> The interface works well as always, however I would have liked the light to default to H1 and L2 respectively from off.
> Basically I always want have max output with one click and always the lowest output with the longer press.



The light will remember the last settings used in H/M/L modes. Double click to change between H1 and H2, and leave it on H1, that way next time you turn the light on it will default to H1. Same with low mode, leave it on L2 and it will remember.


----------



## Jiffy

NSG-K9 said:


> My H600Fw MkII arrived today
> Ordered direct from ZL at 11am on Tue and delivered by DHL today at 1pm - China to Scotland in 3 days and arrived in perfect working condition. Full detailed tracking from DHL, I'm very impressed.



Eh, what? I ordered mine on Monday and it's only at Shanghai airport just now. I'm less than 50 miles from you so why have they posted mine by Global Post instead? Mines will end up getting delivered by ParcelFarce instead of DHelL as well.

Ach well, it's not to bad I guess as I'm also waiting on 4 Panasonic NCR18650Bs from FastTech and a Xtar VP1 of an Ebay seller.

PS: OT but if the dogs want lights too lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anNzOJnj2ag


----------



## Micpitic

Was anyone able to measure the OTF lumens for this light?


----------



## mow4cash

Jiffy said:


> Eh, what? I ordered mine on Monday and it's only at Shanghai airport just now. I'm less than 50 miles from you so why have they posted mine by Global Post instead? Mines will end up getting delivered by ParcelFarce instead of DHelL as well.
> 
> Ach well, it's not to bad I guess as I'm also waiting on 4 Panasonic NCR18650Bs from FastTech and a Xtar VP1 of an Ebay seller.
> 
> PS: OT but if the dogs want lights too lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anNzOJnj2ag



Did you get the button top or flat Panasonics? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jiffy

I bought the button tops. It looks like these will be the slowest thing to arrive due to the lithium posting issue.


----------



## NSG-K9

Jiffy said:


> Eh, what? I ordered mine on Monday and it's only at Shanghai airport just now. I'm less than 50 miles from you so why have they posted mine by Global Post instead? Mines will end up getting delivered by ParcelFarce instead of DHelL as well.
> 
> Ach well, it's not to bad I guess as I'm also waiting on 4 Panasonic NCR18650Bs from FastTech and a Xtar VP1 of an Ebay seller.
> 
> PS: OT but if the dogs want lights too lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anNzOJnj2ag



Hope your light is with you now? Did you specify DHL when ordering? I had to pay extra as I didn't fancy taking a chance with the free China Air Mail option! I was able to watch the progress of mine going from Shanghai - Leipzig - East Midlands - Edinburgh - Peebles in all 22 tracking updates!!

Good vid of the party dugz!


----------



## turkeylord

Loving my H600w :thumbsup:

UI is awesome. I didn't expect to like a electronic switch UI when I started on this forum, but I've seen the light (pun intended). The control ring lights I expected to love, are just too cumbersome to use IMO. With two different controls on opposite ends of the flashlight it's just to much shuffling around in my hand to get the output I want. If someone came out with a control head (instead of ring) with a stand-by (off) detent I might consider one again. Think of it like an electronic Peak QTC + detents + blinky modes off the top or bottom end of the ramp. Or essentially like your typical rotary household dimmer + blinkys.

http://www.goodmart.com/images/prodimages/lutron/rotary_white.jpg

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*



The H600w's color temp is great on the high modes, I see some green in the medium and low modes.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

I think I am going to finally take the plunge into Li-ion with an H600w mkII. I am about to place my order, but with some other things I needed to order from Amazon I just placed an order there and bought some 18650's in that order (the light and charger though will probably come from IS). I knew there was some issues fitting really long cells, but this post had me do a double check...



mow4cash said:


> Did you get the button top or flat Panasonics?



I looked back at my order, 4pcs Panasonic NCR18650B (not sure if links are still not allowed so do a search for that on amazon) and didnt realize it but looks like they are the flat tops. Seemed like a super deal for the newer 3400mAH panos less than 10 bucks each. Will there be any problems using those in the ZL?


----------



## markr6

DIΩDΣ;4290267 said:


> I looked back at my order, 4pcs Panasonic NCR18650B (not sure if links are still not allowed so do a search for that on amazon) and didnt realize it but looks like they are the flat tops. Seemed like a super deal for the newer 3400mAH panos less than 10 bucks each. Will there be any problems using those in the ZL?



Those should be fine. I'm using the button tops which also work, but they're a little snug. Protected cells are even worse, but still work.


----------



## 3Cylinders

DIΩDΣ;4290267 said:


> I think I am going to finally take the plunge into Li-ion with an H600w mkII. I am about to place my order, but with some other things I needed to order from Amazon I just placed an order there and bought some 18650's in that order (the light and charger though will probably come from IS). I knew there was some issues fitting really long cells, but this post had me do a double check...
> 
> 
> 
> I looked back at my order, 4pcs Panasonic NCR18650B (not sure if links are still not allowed so do a search for that on amazon) and didnt realize it but looks like they are the flat tops. Seemed like a super deal for the newer 3400mAH panos less than 10 bucks each. Will there be any problems using those in the ZL?


I'm using Panasonic NCR18650B flat-tops from Callie's Kustoms in my H602W and they fit and work fine. There's no stress on the springs.


----------



## Jiffy

NSG-K9 said:


> Hope your light is with you now? Did you specify DHL when ordering?



Ah no, I just went for free posting. My light is: 交航, PVG, 英国 which, I think, means it's either still at the airport or is in mid-flight. My charger arrived yesterday but the batteries have only just appeared on the Singapore Post tracking page.

DIΩDΣ - flat tops or button tops will both work fine in the H600. I think I got the button tops because some other lights need them. You can always use some thin magnets if you ever have bother with the flat tops in other lights.


----------



## irsy

Guys! Can this pocket clip fit onto the new H600? (H51 pocket clip). I know it fits well for old Р600, but new headlamp has one ring less and this could be a problem. Perhaps somebody has this clip and already tried?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

irsy said:


> Guys! Can this pocket clip fit onto the new H600? (H51 pocket clip). I know it fits well for old Р600, but new headlamp has one ring less and this could be a problem. Perhaps somebody has this clip and already tried?



I placed an order for one this morning. I hope that it'll work.


----------



## firemedic

My h502c has the same clip as the h51. I just checked and it fits, but 2 problems. One, it doesnt wrap around the light as much as the lights its meant for. Two, the top slightly rubs the bottom of the head on the new h600w mkII. The head appears slightly larger than the previous model. But compared to nothing its GREAT! Just apply a little heat shrink tubing from radio shak ect... to protect from scratching anything. Its worked great for mine. I'm using a clip that came off a ebay fenix mc10 knockoff. It wraps around further, but still contacts the head like the h502 clip.


----------



## lampeDépêche

I actually use a 4Sevens "Deep Carry" pocket clip. Works great, and means that the head of the H600 is almost completely concealed in the pocket (sticks up maybe 5 mm above the top of the clip).

As firemedic said, you definitely want to use heat-shrink tubing on the ears to avoid scratching the HA. I also have some black electrician's tape on the lower portion of the clip where it would touch the body when it's out of my pocket.


----------



## creyc

turkeylord said:


> ...The control ring lights I expected to love, are just too cumbersome to use IMO. With two different controls on opposite ends of the flashlight it's just to much shuffling around in my hand to get the output I want. If someone came out with a control head (instead of ring) with a stand-by (off) detent I might consider one again.



That almost perfectly describes the Jetbeam RRT-01 interface. It's the only control ring type light I really like, due to its simplicity. A detent for "off" and then it smoothly ramps up as you turn the ring more. That's about it.


----------



## turkeylord

I may have to give that one a try... Wonder if they offered a neutral tint or if someone mods them... Off to the search box I go.


----------



## SimoHDK

Just been told by Zebra that the MK2 (Non-Flood) ETA is around Oct 15 to 20. I ordered mine three days ago.

Don't want to wait


----------



## Beacon of Light

I have the RRT-0 and the control ring interface is great but the runtime sucks on it. I was expecting at least the efficiency of say a Quark AA with it's .2 lumen of over a hundred hours and a RRT-0 at less than .05 lumens will have even less runtime than those 100 hours of the Quark, which is unacceptable.



creyc said:


> That almost perfectly describes the Jetbeam RRT-01 interface. It's the only control ring type light I really like, due to its simplicity. A detent for "off" and then it smoothly ramps up as you turn the ring more. That's about it.


----------



## KDM

Hate to say it but my H600fw mkll played out today. I had been running it for about an hour when it shut off. Thinking it was the battery I put in a new cell, nothing. Tested it and tried another, don't know what happened but its done. I own eleven ZL products and never had a failure. Hopefully just an odd problem, waiting to hear back from ZL.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

KDM said:


> Hate to say it but my H600fw mkll played out today. I had been running it for about an hour when it shut off. Thinking it was the battery I put in a new cell, nothing. Tested it and tried another, don't know what happened but its done. I own eleven ZL products and never had a failure. Hopefully just an odd problem, waiting to hear back from ZL.



That sucks! Sorry to hear.


----------



## KDM

PoliceScannerMan said:


> That sucks! Sorry to hear.



Yeah it kinda does, really liking it too. Not to bummed because I was able to grab a excellent condition Ra twisty 85TR and it arrived today. If memory serves you have the ultra rare Ti version.


----------



## firemedic

KDM said:


> Hate to say it but my H600fw mkll played out today. I had been running it for about an hour when it shut off. Thinking it was the battery I put in a new cell, nothing. Tested it and tried another, don't know what happened but its done. I own eleven ZL products and never had a failure. Hopefully just an odd problem, waiting to hear back from ZL.


Yea. Keep us informed of the outcome. I hope zebralight just swaps yours out for another.


----------



## KDM

firemedic said:


> Yea. Keep us informed of the outcome. I hope zebralight just swaps yours out for another.



The length of time that I've had it, replacement is what their policy states. We'll see.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

KDM said:


> Yeah it kinda does, really liking it too. Not to bummed because I was able to grab a excellent condition Ra twisty 85TR and it arrived today. If memory serves you have the ultra rare Ti version.



Yep. The Ti 85Tr is awesome. 

Please keep us posted. I hope u get a replacement quickly.


----------



## turkeylord

Has anyone else been pining for a straight head version to match?

Excuse the amateur photoshop here...


----------



## markr6

turkeylord said:


> Has anyone else been pining for a straight head version to match?
> 
> Excuse the amateur photoshop here...



Looks like some great Photoshop work to me! I think the SC62d will look like this, right?


----------



## turkeylord

markr6 said:


> Looks like some great Photoshop work to me! I think the SC62d will look like this, right?


Thanks, I hope so!  I wonder if they'll make a SC62w with the 4400k XM-L2...


----------



## markr6

turkeylord said:


> Thanks, I hope so!  I wonder if they'll make a SC62w with the 4400k XM-L2...



Yeah, as much as I like higher CRI lights, I'm surprised they didn't start with the "w" first to keep everything consistent.


----------



## moozooh

turkeylord said:


> I wonder if they'll make a SC62w with the 4400k XM-L2...



Considering it would be barely different from the new SC600w and H602Fw, no chance of that ever happening. Even XP-G2 is more likely.


----------



## turkeylord

moozooh said:


> Considering it would be barely different from the new SC600w and H602Fw, no chance of that ever happening. Even XP-G2 is more likely.


The size difference is significant to me, maybe not as much to others...






The slightly longer H600 MK I pictured there.


----------



## moozooh

It's exactly because SC62w XM-L2 is virtually a H600w/H600Fw mkII turned 90 degrees sideways, I don't think they would bother with it. I mean you've surely noticed they've been shrinking their active assortment pretty heavily over the past year or so, focusing on mostly different lights that utilize the LEDs' potential (rather than making endless variations of one basic platform like in 2010—back then this would have looked like a passable idea). SC60's form factor can't do what SC600's can, but H600's can do pretty much everything SC60's can—they're roughly the same size. I believe SC62 is mainly an experiment with new high CRI LEDs that can be driven well with a 18650, I don't think at all that it would sell well.


----------



## Jiffy

Woohoo, mine just arrived! Less than 11 days so not bad for free shipping. I still don't have any batteries yet doh!


----------



## MNDan

I ordered mine yesterday - can't wait! Won't have my batteries from FastTech for a couple of weeks, so hopefully the timing will work out perfectly. I hope my H51w will like having a big brother!


----------



## NSG-K9

Jiffy said:


> Woohoo, mine just arrived! Less than 11 days so not bad for free shipping. I still don't have any batteries yet doh!



Good to hear it arrived! I just don't have the patience to wait for the free delivery and would worry it was put on a container ship to Mexico by mistake  

Hope it serves you well, Jiffy


----------



## DIΩDΣ

I finally took the plunge and ordered an H600w mkII. Will be my first ever 18650 light, after having only AA zebras and a 2AA quark. I can't wait!



Jiffy said:


> Woohoo, mine just arrived! Less than 11 days so not bad for free shipping. I still don't have any batteries yet doh!


Well I got my batteries but no charger or light yet lol!



moozooh said:


> Considering it would be barely different from the new SC600w and H602Fw, no chance of that ever happening. Even XP-G2 is more likely.


Agreed. A year or two ago when ZL proposed a whole spreadsheet worth of new lights and configurations I may have though maybe, but now I think not. I really like the angle head of the H series myself, even as a handheld light.

But if I were designing lights, besides making a threaded bezel I might also make the whole head threaded (most flashlights are usually anyhow) but also make a similarly sized threaded opening on the back side, with a plug of some sort (perhaps an integrated battery indicator on it too?), and one could screw the head on either angled or strait. I think zebras could be the ultimate light if they were a bit more customizable and not single purpose built (though even being single purpose they are amazingly versatile still).


----------



## stp

DIΩDΣ;4292790 said:


> Agreed. A year or two ago when ZL proposed a whole spreadsheet worth of new lights and configurations I may have though maybe, but now I think not. I really like the angle head of the H series myself, even as a handheld light.
> 
> But if I were designing lights, besides making a threaded bezel I might also make the whole head threaded (most flashlights are usually anyhow) but also make a similarly sized threaded opening on the back side, with a plug of some sort (perhaps an integrated battery indicator on it too?), and one could screw the head on either angled or strait. I think zebras could be the ultimate light if they were a bit more customizable and not single purpose built (though even being single purpose they are amazingly versatile still).



I agree with most (threaded bezel - yes!) but there is one thing I would like to point. Currently the driver and led in ZL is integrated into one circuit board. So when you take a head off you will be left with aluminium pipe with a cap and a spring. What I'm trying to say is that the price for a head wouldn't differ much compared with head+body so most people would buy heads with a body just because of this. So there isn't a lot of economic motivation for ZL to offer something like this. And yes I get and like the idea - it would be easier to carry "two" lights with you when you would only need one light and second head.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

stp said:


> I agree with most (threaded bezel - yes!) but there is one thing I would like to point. Currently the driver and led in ZL is integrated into one circuit board. So when you take a head off you will be left with aluminium pipe with a cap and a spring. What I'm trying to say is that the price for a head wouldn't differ much compared with head+body so most people would buy heads with a body just because of this. So there isn't a lot of economic motivation for ZL to offer something like this. And yes I get and like the idea - it would be easier to carry "two" lights with you when you would only need one light and second head.



Well my point for the threaded head wasnt so it could be purchased separate (I didnt even think of that actually), its so that you could screw it on like it is now, or swap the plug and screw it on straight like the photo from turkeylord. Think of it like a 4-way cross type connector. One switch and one led, and two more ports that the body can be screwed onto and then a plug for the left over port, so it could be straight or 90º.

It would also made the led, circuit board, and switch all user serviceable.

I'm not sure of the economics of it, I hate economics. But possibly it could save them money by only producing one light that could be configured as an 'H' or 'SC', and I think a more user customizable light might appeal to more customers. Question is would they sell more of 1 hybrid compared too multiple separate ones? IDK. But Zebra would probably never do this anyways, they like to make every single configuration an individual model and I don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## turkeylord

All that modularity would likely come at a price of the whole light being larger, and it's compactness is my favorite feature. Heck, its smaller than a lot of AA lights!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I like having a much thicker SC. It does heatsink a lot better than the headlamps. 

I use the higher output settings for longer lengths of time with my sc than I do with the headlamp. Like peeking across a drop ceiling. 

I like carrying my SC600 on me at all times and I keep my 602 in my too bag. They serve different purposes for me.


----------



## Beacon of Light

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I like carrying my SC600 on me at all times and I keep my 602 in my too bag. They serve different purposes for me.




Is it possible to hold the SC600 in your mouth? Just curious as I rarely use a light holding it in my hands anymore since headlamps have brecome my go-to source of light for the past several years. Having said that, I did just order the SC600 MKII but the first generation of it since it was only $62 and I figured with the great UI and Zebralight runtimes, even for a handheld it will get more use than say a dinosaur like a 3-D Maglite.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Not for long. The sc600 is is a pretty heavy light compared to the headlamps. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SimoHDK

Wooo got my shipping confirmation today. :naughty:


----------



## turkeylord

I'll report that the protected NCR18650B cells I bought from Fasttech (SKU 1141104) fit fine in the H600w MK II. They're listed as having a length of 69.4mm. They are however a very tight fit in both my chargers, an Xtar WP2 II and an Intellicharger i2. They don't fit (diameter wise) in the old H60w.


----------



## creyc

turkeylord said:


> Has anyone else been pining for a straight head version to match?
> 
> Excuse the amateur photoshop here...



Personally I really dislike these scalloped bodies like the SC52 and H600, and much prefer the look of the SC600. Maybe I'm weird..


----------



## markr6

creyc said:


> Personally I really dislike these scalloped bodies like the SC52 and H600, and much prefer the look of the SC600. Maybe I'm weird..



Same here. I've gotten used to it, but still wish it was smooth or 2 flat sides (like new Fenix E11) with some knurling.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

Yeah I don't care for the 'ribbed for her pleasure' kinda look. :thumbsdow 

Before I got my first ZL I thought they all looked kinda of goofy. But I really liked my H51 after I got it, different can be good. I'm sure I wont mind the looks of the H600 after I get it, but wish it was different. Even smooth like the H51's would be better IMO. I wonder if knurling would make it too difficult to slip into their silicone holder.


----------



## kazkut

Guess I got kinda lucky. I didn't even know zebralight came out with an mkii. Went on Amazon to find a new head lamp. Ordered a neat looking h600w mkii on friday and had it at my door in 5 days. 89.00 and free shipping. I looked on Tuesday and it was already out of stock on amazon. The ui is pretty sweet, and i can't wait to use it when ice fishing comes around again.


----------



## KDM

Update: I received my warranty replacement H600FW from ZL today. I shipped the defective one on the 3rd and received replacement on the 11th. They responded to my delima quickly and replaced it with a new unit. Thanks ZL for taking care of it in a timely manner.


----------



## psychbeat

KDM said:


> Update: I received my warranty replacement H600FW from ZL today. I shipped the defective one on the 3rd and received replacement on the 11th. They responded to my delima quickly and replaced it with a new unit. Thanks ZL for taking care of it in a timely manner.



Thanks for the update!

Is anyone dunk-testing theirs?
If I order one it's the first thing ill do as I can't be out in the field with a light I don't trust.


----------



## creyc

psychbeat said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Is anyone dunk-testing theirs?
> If I order one it's the first thing ill do as I can't be out in the field with a light I don't trust.



No way! My first Zebralight headlight didn't fend off a heavy dousing of rain, and I've seen too many other users reports of leaks to actually submit my H600 to a complete dunking.

Splashes here and there, no problem. If this light had a screw tight bezel I might consider it..


----------



## 3Cylinders

I would really like to see Zebralight release a separate head that you could screw on the tailcap end of your existing light. That would give you the ability to have, for instance, an H600W MkII on one end and an H602W on the other end. Then you could use either flood or standard beam as needed. The only trouble would be getting the + voltage to the emitter. Maybe this could be engineered into future versions of the headlamps and SC series.


----------



## burntoshine

I absolutely love my H600w and am anxious to get the mkII. I plan on still carrying my H600w as a backup; it fits nicely in the sunglass pouch of my pack.

There's a perfect secluded spot on the river that I bike to during the bonfire season. It's less than five miles from my house. This spot is situated so it catches an insane amount of driftwood when the river rises & falls. This year it captured a particularly large amount in all sizes. I'm actually getting ready now to leave for my 4th fire of the season. 

I use H2 for navigating through the woods, the M's for collecting firewood and the L's for fiddling with things close up. I will get a mkII with my federal refund if I don't get it before then. I've often wished I had two of these headlights, and now I will; sooner than I first thought. 

The H600w is light enough to be stable without needing to tighten the strap all that much, however I like the extra stabilization they added with the over-the-head strap. I'm really looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## tstumlien

turkeylord said:


> I'll report that the protected NCR18650B cells I bought from Fasttech (SKU 1141104) fit fine in the H600w MK II. They're listed as having a length of 69.4mm. They are however a very tight fit in both my chargers, an Xtar WP2 II and an Intellicharger i2. They don't fit (diameter wise) in the old H60w.



I am going to buy the H600w Mk II Neutral White in the nearest future. I think this headlamp gives me the best light for the money, or am I wrong? 

NCR18650B(69,4mm) battery and i2 charger fits according to turkeylord(ZL recommend max 69mm battery), do you guys recommend me something else? turkeylord, are you pleased with these batteries?

Is the combination of the NCR18650B battery, i2 V2 charger and H600w Mk II, a smart buy?


----------



## ozzy1990

Just ordered mine.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

I ordered 2 weeks ago. First Li-ion capable light I'll have as well as first to hit ~1000 lumens. All with the awesome ZL 'H' form factor I love and UI. :thumbsup: Still waiting for any word its going to ship though, everything still says backordered.


----------



## ozzy1990

DIΩDΣ;4300119 said:


> I ordered 2 weeks ago. First Li-ion capable light I'll have as well as first to hit ~1000 lumens. All with the awesome ZL 'H' form factor I love and UI. :thumbsup: Still waiting for any word its going to ship though, everything still says backordered.



Where did you order from?


----------



## EricSF

Does anyone know if there's any problem with protected AW 3400 or protected Orbtronic 3400 fitting? Thanks!


----------



## Outdoorsman5

EricSF said:


> Does anyone know if there's any problem with protected AW 3400 or protected Orbtronic 3400 fitting? Thanks!




This isn't quite the answer you were looking for, but I bet the new Zebralight 3400mAh fit since ZL is selling them now...I have not yet confirmed this though. I have two "Keeppower" panasonic protected 3400mAh batteries. One fits and the other one does not fit in my ZL H600 and SC600 (both Mk I versions.)


----------



## ozzy1990

Its here 




All I can say is WOW (this is my first REAL flashlight) All I have had before is some POS ultrafires.


----------



## markr6

ozzy1990 said:


> Its here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is WOW (this is my first REAL flashlight) All I have had before is some POS ultrafires.



Awesome! I've said it a few times in other posts but I'll say it again. I LOVE THAT DARKER ANODIZING! Most of my Zebralights are light olive color. I had a new SC52w like this darker color, but it was stolen out of my car


----------



## ozzy1990

Used my streamlight band..


----------



## luminositykilledthecat...

Had mine a few days now. Simply amazing. A must buy IMHO.


----------



## MNDan

I got mine yesterday - it truly is brilliant! And not just in an LED sort of way.  The color is nice and neutral and on high it kicks out way more lumens than my Lupine Tesla, which has been my go-to bike light for a while. It also isn't very spotty at all, which I like - just tons of light in the middle with a decent amount of spill. Great job!


----------



## turkeylord

tstumlien said:


> Is the combination of the NCR18650B battery, i2 V2 charger and H600w Mk II, a smart buy?


I'm sure happy with mine!

I tested the batteries on my hobby charger - discharging at 1A down to 3V I got an average of 2930mAh - pretty damn good. That's about twice what I got out of my ultrafire cells. I like that they have a metal contact on the bottom too - it adds a little length, but I don't like my contact springs up against a PCB.





ozzy1990 said:


> Used my streamlight band..


Hey, you're a customer of ours (Border States Electric). :wave: Looking good.


----------



## MNDan

It lights up a trail!


----------



## markr6

MNDan said:


> It lights up a trail!



Hell yeah! Many people say "20 lumens is enough to navigate a trail". While this may be true, I still like my H600w because it can do ~20lumens all day and then a whole lot more. I'll often start backpacking trips at night, and if you're in a new area by yourself at 11PM, it's nice to have 500+ lumens in some spots to make it daytime again!


----------



## Ace12

how much less throw do you get out of the F version of this light?


----------



## don.gwapo

Cool white is now available for pre order.

Will be getting the cool white and this will be my very first headlamp.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

ozzy1990 said:


> Where did you order from?



Illumination Supply.

It could be further delayed since I also ordered the H52w, wonder if they will hold everything (bought a charger too) until its all in.


----------



## ozzy1990

Every time I flip my light on high everyone turns around and looks to see where its coming from and gets blinded. There was like 4 guys in one room with streamlight head lamps and then I turned mine on  you couldnt even tell theirs was on.


----------



## ArcticHighlander

DIΩDΣ;4304094 said:


> Illumination Supply.
> 
> It could be further delayed since I also ordered the H52w, wonder if they will hold everything (bought a charger too) until its all in.


Illuminationgear has both the H600 MkII and H600w MKII in stock and has excellent service. They also throw in a free $5 clip that fits the light. At about equal brightness I prefer the neutral as it doesn't distort the colors you see. I'm really happy with mine.


----------



## tstumlien

I have just ordered 4 pcs NCR18650B batteries, i4 V2 charger and the H600w Mk II.
This is my first quality light. I am upgrading from a LED Lenser L7, so I hope I will be impressed.
Anyone knows what "Availability: Back Order" means?


----------



## Norm

tstumlien said:


> Anyone knows what "Availability: Back Order" means?



Availability = the light is on back order.

Norm


----------



## markr6

DIΩDΣ;4304094 said:


> Illumination Supply.
> 
> It could be further delayed since I also ordered the H52w, wonder if they will hold everything (bought a charger too) until its all in.




Damn I didn't think of that. I ordered the H52w and SC600w MK II. I'm sure that's gonna hold me up  Can't complain though, it was a great deal!


----------



## MNDan

This is where I got mine - didn't have to wait.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USA-ZebraLi...6747549?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item1e8134ea1d


----------



## DIΩDΣ

Illumination Supply also had the 15% off zebralights (and zebra batts too - got a 14500) plus the Nitecore intellichargers for dirt cheap, so in all I got a pretty nice deal! But I'm sure the H52w is holding up my order, I see the H600w mkII I ordered is in stock now, so had I just ordered just that I'm sure I'd already have it.


----------



## Overclocker

any thoughts on how the PID works in the real world?

any bugs? does it work as advertised?


----------



## klane

Thanks for the IS discount code, guys. Just ordered le H600Fw Mk II. The only problem I have with my H31Fc is that my wife is constantly stealing it from me. Love that lamp. Can't wait to get the big brother.


----------



## Beacon of Light

If she loves the H31Fc then she will really love the H32Fc!!!!!!! Christmas is coming....


----------



## burntoshine

Very much like the mkII! And I absolutely love that they added the beacon!! I was even happier when I discovered that the low beacon can be either L1 _or_ L2. They put all the blinky modes in a great spot, too. Now I find myself wishing that my SC52w had the beacon. 

Another new positive is the added center strap. It makes the light feel significantly more secure; even more so than I first thought that it would. I think it may even be more comfortable to wear.

My tailcap is so dark that it is almost black. Not as black as the silicone holder, but much darker than the body of the light. Perhaps I will take a picture later. My wife says that she doesn't like how different they are. I said that I don't give a crap. It's all about functionality to me. As long as there isn't a functional defect or any evidence of poor construction, I am fine with most cosmetic issues. Besides, I've seen many-a-product where a cap is a significantly or even completely different color. I'm thinking that the two pieces are annodized separately, so color variations are likely to happen and this issue doesn't affect anything else.

Such an amazing headlight! I have yet to test it out in my woods as they are currently way muddy, but so far I am very pleased.

...Update: Got to use the mkII last night for a night ride through the woods to have a fire and another ride back home. I was hoping to see the PID in action, but when I got home the light felt like it had been in the freezer, so I suspect it didn't step down at all. It was 40 degrees F. Because they added the center strap, I was able to keep the regular strap even looser than I do on the mkI. Cool.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

Well I FINALLY got notice mine is shipping out a couple days ago (thanks to the hold up with the H52w). I really could have used the extra oomph last night... ended up driving a tractor 10 miles in the dark on country roads to get it home. Headlights didnt work on it, and my wife followed close behind in car with flashers on... the headlights from the car liot up around the area but the body of the tractor blocked all my view of the road much more than 10 feet in front of it. Hit some big potholes I couldnt see, after that I stopped for a bit and rigged up my Quark X AA2 with duct tape to one of the tines on the loader bucket. Had it on high (115L, but on the ZL scale I think closer to 200) It helped a little, in conjunction with the H51w on my head. I really could have used some more lumens though! Seems kind of silly to be driving down the road via a 1AA headlamp and a 2AA flashlight. Luckily got her home safe...


----------



## markr6

I also have an H52w on my order...probably holding things up. Still no shipment confirmation though


----------



## MNDan

The only thing I've been disappointed with so far is the new strap material - definitely itchy against the skin and more synthetic/coarse than the one on my H51w. Maybe I'll try giving it a good hand washing? Otherwise this light continues to amaze me and I have a few friends buying them as well!


----------



## levi333

Got mine from Illumination supply and it's great. Major step up from my 50lumen Streamlight headlamp I've had for years!
First serious headlamp, looking forward to testing it out a bit on a snowshoe camp in a few weeks. Hoping I have no issues with the cold/wet environment.


----------



## tstumlien

*Keeppower 18650 3400 mAh DOES NOT FIT!
*
I ordered batteries from fasttech, but they did never ship my batteries..
So I ordered one Keeppower 3400 mAh of ebay, but the diameter is to big. You can put in the battery, but then you will never get it out..
Now I have to wait even longer to test my H600 mkII..


----------



## burntoshine

I have been using my H600w mkII several times a week since I got it. I'm loving this light. Performs just as flawlessly as the original (mkI)! Using both AW and ZL brand batteries with the PILA charger.

mountain bike + H600w mkII = perfect match


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Good to hear, burntoshine. Mine is due to arrive tomorrow. Hoping the tint is good. Just got a < $18 Xtar wk26 closeout with a very nice tint... 
Do you (or anyone else) know why the cool white H600 is backordered yet the H600w is not? Much more demand for cool white? ZL expected to sell more w's than cool white's?


----------



## Bullyson

Where did you get yours?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Bullyson said:


> Where did you get yours?


If you are talking to me: not counting chicks til their hatched, but... Illumination Supply. Used discount code from Sunwayman post by IS on CPF Marketplace. Asked for an EagTac battery, please check tint, ship battery in flashlight via USPS. Tracking says en route, expect delivery Dec. 6. I told IS my CPF username. As stated before, fingers crossed, though they did come through last spring when they sent me a SC52. Not IS's fault it was too green. Mother asked for a bright flashlight, gave her the SC52, she is impressed. That allowed me to order this unit.


----------



## Bullyson

Yes. I thought they were out of stock.


----------



## efendi

i just ordered one from germany with dhl delivery from the ZL website. availability: back order.
anyone from europe here who can tell me how long delivery takes approximately? can´t wait, heavy addiction :-S


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Got the H600w L2. The tint is incandescent as all get out but colors render nice. Not used to form factor (right angle) or tint. Great to have a ZL user interface again, though. Tail cap is darker anodized than the body; not a big deal.


----------



## burntoshine

KITROBASKIN said:


> Got the H600w L2. The tint is incandescent as all get out but colors render nice. Not used to form factor (right angle) or tint. Great to have a ZL user interface again, though. Tail cap is darker anodized than the body; not a big deal.



Yeah, the tail cap on mine is darker than the body. I think the bodies and tails get anodized separately and can vary in color due to duration of anodizing and maybe the mixture or amount of something; I don't know for sure if this is really true or not, but I thought I remembered reading that somewhere on CPF, years ago.

I really like the tint on mine. It's not quite incandescent-like (which I would prefer), but it is a good neutral tint, to my eyes.

Another thing I forgot to mention: I have been operating the switch while riding with gloves with great success. To be specific, north face windwall gloves, plus glove liners. I just used it on a night ride, a few hours ago. It helps to have a bright light when wearing ski goggles at night and H2 is quite adequate. I think the floodier model would be good for hiking/walking, but I think the neutral regular model is better for mountain biking because you're going faster and it helps to be able to punch further into the darkness with the throwier beam.

I'm glad to hear you like yours! It's one of my must-have lights.


----------



## Bullyson

Would pre ordering from Zebralight be the fastest way to get one or wait for them to be in stock at an online dealer? Zebralight sent me an email a few days ago saying 3 weeks before they're in stock.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Yes. For mountain biking I would think the beam is nice. The gradual transition between the generous 'spot' and spill is really a pleasure for so many tasks. And being able to quickly access the switch by holding the tail end with one finger while using another digit to turn on and off seems to work. 

Been testing different head straps. Nite Ize not so good. Nitecore OK, Zebralight- without the top strap is simpler, easier to find the light when the unit is not on the head, and the simple Pak-Lite (that 9 volt minimalist flashlight manufacturer) headstrap can be used in a rather novel method by using the vertical sleeve to mount the emitter further away from the eyes, to the side, reducing reflection on glasses frames- but I use a good sized o ring to secure it, (rather tippy). The ZebraLight strap is probably the most comfortable. Maybe I'll get used to having the light in the middle . It seems to help to have the light higher up the forehead. There are some interesting ideas on the ZebraLight Mods thread on this forum. The method of attaching the silicone ZebraLight mount to the adjustment strap on the back of a baseball cap, particularly clever. Just flip the baseball cap backwards for light.

burntoshine: When riding, are you on H1 or H2 or what? Are you getting the runtime you need?


----------



## burntoshine

silly tangent deleted


----------



## DIΩDΣ

KITROBASKIN said:


> Been testing different head straps. Nite Ize not so good. Nitecore OK, Zebralight- without the top strap is simpler, easier to find the light when the unit is not on the head...



Out of curiosity what issues do you have with Nite Ize? I've been using it and have no complaints, works great. I often wear it around my neck too, which you cant really do with the ZL headband. I like the ZL headband for comfort however.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

DIΩDΣ;4334523 said:


> Out of curiosity what issues do you have with Nite Ize? I've been using it and have no complaints, works great. I often wear it around my neck too, which you cant really do with the ZL headband. I like the ZL headband for comfort however.



Because the light is in the middle of the forehead. the stitches and edges of the inside of the strap behind the elastic sleeve are felt much more than when that area of the strap is on the side of the head, on top of hair. Don't get me wrong, been using Nite-Ize straps for years. Long time ago I doubled back and sewed a very short section of the strap next to the edge of the elastic sleeve area, resulting in the head of the flashlight extending more to the front, in front of glasses showing reflections from the beam. This also makes the orientation of the flashlight easier to sense when it is off the head, resulting in quicker acquisition and activation. For the wonderfully small flashlights we have these days, it also keeps me from dropping a small torch because of the strap attached- more to hold onto. This is of course with flashlights that are not 'right angle' units. Many times I just need a quick look and do not need to put the light on my head.


----------



## markr6

Well, I broke down and ordered my H600w II. Not because I felt my H600w needed to be upgraded, but because I'm hoping to get the softer switch like my H52w and SC600w II. Hopefully my H600w II will have the same kind since it will make switching modes while running at night much easier.


----------



## Bullyson

Where does Zebralight ship from? Would I get my order faster if I order directly from them or wait until they're in stock somewhere online?


----------



## markr6

Bullyson said:


> Where does Zebralight ship from? Would I get my order faster if I order directly from them or wait until they're in stock somewhere online?



All my orders shipped from their location in Texas. I also order from Illumination Supply. Actually, I just ordered another SC52w from Zebralight and H600w II from Illumination Supply 12/16. The H600 will be here tomorrow already, Xmas eve! The SC52w shipped, but will arrive 12/26. So, both pretty good shipping as I believe they were both backordered. Both only take about 2-3 days via USPS for me


----------



## DIΩDΣ

markr6 said:


> because I'm hoping to get the softer switch like my H52w and SC600w II.



Wow did they make the original H600's _really_ stiff? I thought the H52w was very stiff compared to all my other zebras! But my H600 II and H52w do have the exact same switches it seems, so if your happy with the H52 then the mark II should be the same.


----------



## id_cristi

Hi, i bought Zebralight H600w MKII, but does not work properly in H1 mode (1020 Lm). Flashlight works 10-20 seconds, then turns off. I use a Trusfire 2500 mA battery PCB protected.
I do not know if the flashlight is faulty or the battery is overload protected.
I checked with the multimeter, and in H1 mode the discharge current is 3,3 - 3,4 A.

Thx for help.


----------



## RedForest UK

Is the battery a blue one? They aren't known for being very good.

It sounds like a simple case of the cell not being strong enough to provide the current without dipping below the low-voltage threshold. Basically, as the light tries to pull more current from the cell this pushes the voltage down, this in turn means it needs to pulls a bit extra current to make up the same overall amount to the LED. If the battery can't handle high loads then it's voltage drops down all the way below 2.8v in a few seconds, tricking the headlamp into thinking the battery is empty and making it cut out.

If that's the case then low and medium modes should work fine, but high will be too much for it. You simply need to buy a better quality battery with a Sanyo/Panasonic/Samsung or another reputable manufacturer's cell inside.


----------



## Overclocker

id_cristi said:


> Hi, i bought Zebralight H600w MKII, but does not work properly in H1 mode (1020 Lm). Flashlight works 10-20 seconds, then turns off. I use a Trusfire 2500 mA battery PCB protected.
> I do not know if the flashlight is faulty or the battery is overload protected.
> I checked with the multimeter, and in H1 mode the discharge current is 3,3 - 3,4 A.
> 
> Thx for help.




with a good battery it pulls up to 3.8A

i've tried a trustfire on it and it flickers

get something better with a japanese/korean cell inside. but make sure it'll fit since the h600's tube is tight. personally i use unprotected panasonic


----------



## id_cristi

Yes, I changed the battery with one recovered from a laptop, and now works a little better. This means 15 minutes in high mode.
I buy a new battery as soon as possible.


----------



## markr6

DIΩDΣ;4345707 said:


> Wow did they make the original H600's _really_ stiff? I thought the H52w was very stiff compared to all my other zebras! But my H600 II and H52w do have the exact same switches it seems, so if your happy with the H52 then the mark II should be the same.



Yes, REALLY, REALLY stiff.

So here's a quick summary of my ZL switches, softest to stiffest:

H51w (naturally, with the big button)
SC600W II - very soft
H52w - almost same as above
H600w II - again, just slightly softer
H600w - ROCK hard
SC52w - tied with H600w, maybe even harder


----------



## mab13

Just wanted to offer a thanks to CPF for assisting with my recent headlight purchase.

I went with the Zebralight H600 MKii Cool White. I intend to use it for a multitude of activities from walking to the pub to night hiking to night mountain biking, so I thought the non-flood H600 would be the best 'all rounder' (I know, I know... I need several lights as no single light does everything well :-D ).

I plan to purchase some diffuser film from Phaserburn's marketplace thread which I am hoping will turn my H600 into a H600F whenever I feel the need, so at least this way I have 2 torches in 1.

I'm really pleased with the H600 so far.


----------



## Overclocker

mab13 said:


> Just wanted to offer a thanks to CPF for assisting with my recent headlight purchase.
> 
> I went with the Zebralight H600 MKii Cool White. I intend to use it for a multitude of activities from walking to the pub to night hiking to night mountain biking, so I thought the non-flood H600 would be the best 'all rounder' (I know, I know... I need several lights as no single light does everything well :-D ).
> 
> I plan to purchase some diffuser film from Phaserburn's marketplace thread which I am hoping will turn my H600 into a H600F whenever I feel the need, so at least this way I have 2 torches in 1.
> 
> I'm really pleased with the H600 so far.





yes incredible versatility. i use it all the time as a headlamp. great as a helmet mounted light. 

can be carried in a foursevens quark holster (for QTA) on the belt and since it fires at 90-degrees it's also a nice hands free solution


----------



## luminositykilledthecat...

mab13 said:


> Just wanted to offer a thanks to CPF for assisting with my recent headlight purchase.
> 
> I went with the Zebralight H600 MKii Cool White. I intend to use it for a multitude of activities from walking to the pub to night hiking to night mountain biking, so I thought the non-flood H600 would be the best 'all rounder' (I know, I know... I need several lights as no single light does everything well :-D ).
> 
> I plan to purchase some diffuser film from Phaserburn's marketplace thread which I am hoping will turn my H600 into a H600F whenever I feel the need, so at least this way I have 2 torches in 1.
> 
> I'm really pleased with the H600 so far.



I wouldn't worry about the diffuser film to be honest. It has perfectly adequate spill as well as throw.


----------



## mab13

luminositykilledthecat... said:


> I wouldn't worry about the diffuser film to be honest. It has perfectly adequate spill as well as throw.



Thanks.

I've used it a fair amount over the last few days, so I'm quite familiar with the beam pattern now.

I live in a very rural area with ~0.75 miles of total darkness between me and the nearest village. The light will be used frequently when walking to the village or going for a run in the immediate area surrounding my house and, whilst the H600 offers an excellent mix of throw and spill, I think the diffuser film will smooth out the hot spot a little to further improve the H600 in those situations.

If not, it's only $5 on a fun experiment...


----------



## mab13

Oh... and perhaps worth mentioning that my Eagletac 3400mah fits like a dream. Certainly not too tight and no damage / noticeable scratching from the few times it has been inserted and removed.


----------



## jonesy

Just got my H600FW MarkII from Illumination Supply today. So far, pretty darn impressed, especially with the small size and pocketability of it. It's wild to have 970 lumens in something quite a bit smaller than my 240 lumen MD2. There's a few small blemishes on the anodizing, but it's a user, so I'm not too concerned. I had bought a deep carry 4-7 clip and put a magnet on the bottom as well, so it's pretty darn capable now. 

I so far love that they made all the blinky modes available in one spot that's easy to get to, and the battery indicator is a nice touch. Beam pattern is reminiscent of my much loved but lost H31FW, but the power can't really be compared. I can't wait to take it on a night hike. 

Here's a few pics: 





From left: 4-7 Atom Al, 4-7 Mini 123, Zebralight H600FW, Malkoff MD2





Clip fits pretty well and seems secure. Time will tell. 





It's pretty small. Seen here with a Hinderer Investigator and Spyderco Paramilitary


----------



## turkeylord

Took mine on vacation last week. It was interesting to me that of all the lights I rotate through EDC, when it came down to "pick one" to rely on for a week, it had to be the H600wII. Versatility, size, output - there was really no argument from my other lights.

I was gone 8 days, used it every day - without much regard to battery life. I had two spares in my carry-on if I ran it dry. Most of the use was just horsing around lighting up palm trees at night, etc. I still had 55% capacity in the original NCR18650B cell when I got home.  So I guess with 3 cells I'm good for at least 6 weeks? If I actually cared to preserve battery I bet I'd last months and months and months. :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6

turkeylord said:


> If I actually cared to preserve battery I bet I'd last months and months and months. :thumbsup:



I often think the same thing. Gotta love 18650s!


----------



## psychbeat

Anyone noticed that these have been out of stock almost everywhere for a while?
Was trying to find a neutral one for a friend.


----------



## markr6

psychbeat said:


> Anyone noticed that these have been out of stock almost everywhere for a while?
> Was trying to find a neutral one for a friend.



Looks like Illumination Supply has 3/4 of the models as of right now. H600w is the only backordered model.


----------



## Scourie

markr6 said:


> Looks like Illumination Supply has 3/4 of the models as of right now. H600w is the only backordered model.



I got a heads-up a shipment landed at a retailer in the UK today. H600w on it's way to me as I type.

Now had the H600w for a week or so, and what a great tool! Gets very hot, very quickly on max though. 1000 lumens isn't needed too often for my usage.

Rob


----------



## psychbeat

I just received word from Zebralight that the H600w MK II has been discontinued. 
I'd quote the email but I think the mods get bummed on that. 
They're replacing it with the H600w MK II L2 & it should be available in 3 weeks


----------



## Beacon of Light

Here's hoping they bring back the soft button. Also was the H600 MKII ever available in cool white? I've been waiting since they were introduced with the warm white versions and never saw them in cool white and they are already discontinuing them...


----------



## markr6

psychbeat said:


> I just received word from Zebralight that the H600w MK II has been discontinued.
> I'd quote the email but I think the mods get bummed on that.
> They're replacing it with the H600w MK II L2 & it should be available in 3 weeks



Do you know what the difference will be over the H600w II? Seems like that one was just released! Emitter? UI? Already has the NW XM-L2, 3-click strobe, 4-click battery meter. Some other surprise?


----------



## moozooh

H600w is pretty much the most mundane series in ZL's lineup, seems like a very weird place to implement something drastically new. I'm betting a higher brightness bin L2 and/or driver efficiency update and/or possible software/hardware bugfixes.


----------



## markr6

I must have gotten lucky with a perfect unit. No issues and a great tint, probably the best of all my NW Zebralights. The best clicky switch too - not too soft (SC600wII) and not too hard (SC52w). I spent this past weekend backpacking in the woods with highs around 18°F and down to 3°F at night. H600wII was the only light I took (besides a small backup) and like always it proved to be one of the most useful lights I own. I did a 4-click check at the end of the trip; still 4 blinks on my NCR18650B!


----------



## turkeylord

psychbeat said:


> I just received word from Zebralight that the H600w MK II has been discontinued.
> I'd quote the email but I think the mods get bummed on that.
> They're replacing it with the H600w MK II L2 & it should be available in 3 weeks


Odd, it's not marked discontinued on the spreadsheet... Feel free to PM me the email... 

I hope it's not discontinued, it's my favorite light.


----------



## markr6

turkeylord said:


> Odd, it's not marked discontinued on the spreadsheet... Feel free to PM me the email...
> 
> I hope it's not discontinued, it's my favorite light.



Yeah I don't understand what has been changed. It's my most used Zebralight with a great tint. Hope mine lasts a long time!


----------



## Beacon of Light

Well I finally got a H600F MKII (cool white) after all this time. First thing I noticed is it is maybe due to familiarity with the H31 and H51 smaller lights the H600 seems awkward to operate the switch. The switch itself has a different tactile feel than any of the Zebralights I own, well maybe the SC600 MKII has the same button but I don't really use that a lot but I don't particularly care for it either. 

I also received a H602 (cool white) and strangely enough it has a different switch than the H600F which is odd. It has a softer rubber feel but seems like a longer travel before click is engaged which seems worse overall especially with multiple clicks. Anyone know why they decided on 2 different switches for seemingly similar models and from the same generation of lights?

I like the tint of both lights and do prefer the flood nature of both, but since I also just got a H52F I maybe should have went with the standard H600 for more throw. We shall see. I was glad I got the sellers to swap out for the GITD holder as I love being able to find the headlamp in a dark room at night and with the black holder it's like being blind trying to find it.


----------



## markr6

Beacon of Light said:


> I also received a H602 (cool white) and strangely enough it has a different switch than the H600F which is odd. It has a softer rubber feel but seems like a longer travel before click is engaged which seems worse overall especially with multiple clicks. Anyone know why they decided on 2 different switches for seemingly similar models and from the same generation of lights?



I made a comment about this in another thread and how all 5 or 6 models I have all vary a bit...or I should say, a lot! I think it just has to do with their switch supplier. Not anything they planned intentionally. Of all the switch types I've seen, I like my H600w II the best. It makes a very light click, easy to double click yet softer than the SC52w which is really firm.


----------



## kj2

I received my H600 MKII (xm-l2 cw) today. The switch is a little bit harder to press compared to my sc600 mkII L2. The tint is whiter from the H600, which I like. I don't like the anodizing of the H600. Has a glossy look compared to my sc600. But overall still happy with my second ZL purchase.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Yeah I'm not digging the glossy anodizing of my H52F either.


----------



## newbie66

Will make an order of the h600w mkii(neutral white) & h52w(neutral white) later today. Can't wait!


----------



## sticktodrum

You'll love the H600w, it's brilliant.


----------



## psychbeat

Still out of stock on Zebralight.com 
Where r u guys ordering yer H600w MK2 from?!


----------



## newbie66

sticktodrum said:


> You'll love the H600w, it's brilliant.



Can't wait!


----------



## newbie66

psychbeat said:


> Still out of stock on Zebralight.com
> Where r u guys ordering yer H600w MK2 from?!



I ordered mine from the dealer in Malaysia who just got the new stock. It seems the dealer had to wait after ordering them for three months. They may not restock on Zebralights anymore in the future. :sigh:


----------



## sticktodrum

E2 Field Gear has them. I just bought two. I only ever buy from there, Mike (CellGuy on CPFM) is a great person to deal with.


----------



## psychbeat

Awesome, thanks guys. 
I have like three friends who want an H600w but were waiting for zebra to restock. 
I've emailed them recently but haven't received a response. 
I'm glad they haven't stopped making them- I was worried.


----------



## silvestro2in1

Mine is on its way to me: H600Fw MkII
It will be the 3rd Zebra, but the first flood.
I'm really curious to test it.


----------



## psychbeat

I just ordered an h600w2 from E2 
Was going to wait until fall but last time I waited they were out of stock everywhere.
I've got two vintage zebras (H60w & H501w) and an old h31 with ugly cool tint. 
The H60w is great backpacking when I have a hand held thrower with me but sometimes I don't want the extra weight of another light. 

The H600W will be my "do it all" light. 
I hope it's glitch free & watertight ... ( fingers crossed )

I've got some removable transparent tape if I need to diffuse it for close up use.


----------



## newbie66

I GOT MY H600W MKII AND H52W TODAY!

The beam is really nice. The anodising is slightly uneven on the h600 mkii and it is kinda shiny too. My old sc52 has a better olive green anodising. The h600w mkii has a slightly darker tailcap but otherwise not noticeable. Haven't tested the h52w much but so ar so good.

The beam on both is nicer than my sc52 which is greenish. Love the new tint!


----------



## newbie66

I notice that both my h600w mkii and h52w have no anti reflective coating. My sc52 has it though.


----------



## Stefano

silvestro2in1 said:


> Mine is on its way to me: H600Fw MkII
> It will be the 3rd Zebra, but the first flood.
> I'm really curious to test it.



Can I ask where you ordered?
I'm looking for a H600Fw but I have problem finding

(Translate with Google)


----------



## sbrom

I bought recently from Illumination Supply. Looks like they still have neutral and cool white available.

(http://www.illumn.com)


----------



## Lord Muzzy

My H600 mkii cool white arrived today from ledfiretorches.co.uk. The anodizing on mine ain't the best, in fact it's pretty terrible (seems thin and patchy in places) and was tacky/sticky all over like it hadn't cured properly or was still wet?? Also there was no instruction sheet/manual in the box when I know there should be one... I emailed ledfiretorches and they emailed me a pdf of the instructions.

This seems a real shame because otherwise it's an awesome light but straight out of the box there is a bit of an 'aww...' of disappointment like your expensive new car being delivered with a big scratch, or one of the doors is a slightly different colour...

Come on Zebralight get your act together! Don't churn 'em out with c**p anodizing, have some sort of pride or quality control.. I've seen better jobs on cheap $10 chinese lights! Customers spend a lot of money on your products and deserve a little more respect. 

My initial thoughts should have been 'brilliant! which zebralight should I spend £80 on next?!'

But instead were 'should I send it back and buy an ArmyTek wizard pro for less money?' 

I really like the light and am going to keep it, and I'm just going to have to put up with the 'couldn't give a s**t about the customer' anodizing... I won't be buying another zebralight though until I hear they've got their quality issues sorted out. :tsk:


----------



## newbie66

Lord Muzzy said:


> My H600 mkii cool white arrived today from ledfiretorches.co.uk. The anodizing on mine ain't the best, in fact it's pretty terrible (seems thin and patchy in places) and was tacky/sticky all over like it hadn't cured properly or was still wet?? Also there was no instruction sheet/manual in the box when I know there should be one... I emailed ledfiretorches and they emailed me a pdf of the instructions.
> 
> This seems a real shame because otherwise it's an awesome light but straight out of the box there is a bit of an 'aww...' of disappointment like your expensive new car being delivered with a big scratch, or one of the doors is a slightly different colour...
> 
> Come on Zebralight get your act together! Don't churn 'em out with c**p anodizing, have some sort of pride or quality control.. I've seen better jobs on cheap $10 chinese lights! Customers spend a lot of money on your products and deserve a little more respect.
> 
> My initial thoughts should have been 'brilliant! which zebralight should I spend £80 on next?!'
> 
> But instead were 'should I send it back and buy an ArmyTek wizard pro for less money?'
> 
> I really like the light and am going to keep it, and I'm just going to have to put up with the 'couldn't give a s**t about the customer' anodizing... I won't be buying another zebralight though until I hear they've got their quality issues sorted out. :tsk:




I'm sorry to hear about your light. Just got mine yesterday and the anodising is pretty good except a patchy vetical line in front but otherwise barely noticeable. Guess I got the good batch.


----------



## Lord Muzzy

newbie66 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your light. Just got mine yesterday and the anodising is pretty good except a patchy vetical line in front but otherwise barely noticeable. Guess I got the good batch.



Cheers, I'm glad someone got a good one. It really is such a shame because I love the light. It is exactly what I wanted and works perfectly, I keep telling myself 'it's only cosmetic' but at that price it should be right!!

I've contacted Zebralight directly about the issue and will post their reply.


----------



## newbie66

Lord Muzzy said:


> Cheers, I'm glad someone got a good one. It really is such a shame because I love the light. It is exactly what I wanted and works perfectly, I keep telling myself 'it's only cosmetic' but at that price it should be right!!
> 
> I've contacted Zebralight directly about the issue and will post their reply.




I know what you mean. The light is really nice. Hope Zebralight will replace yours with a good one. Good luck!


----------



## newbie66

I found out that using my unused AW 17670 in the light is not a problem. It does not even rattle despite having a slimmer body due to the tight spring holding it in place. Will be using it as backup cell.


----------



## psychbeat

I'm out on a long walk using mine right now. I wish the ano was more like the classic greenish color on the old models. I'm really stoked on the weight tho- it's super light!
Going to be perfect for backpacking. 
The tint is very neutral on mine & more towards the rose color than yellow or green. 
So far so good


----------



## newbie66

psychbeat said:


> I'm out on a long walk using mine right now. I wish the ano was more like the classic greenish color on the old models. I'm really stoked on the weight tho- it's super light!
> Going to be perfect for backpacking.
> The tint is very neutral on mine & more towards the rose color than yellow or green.
> So far so good



Yes, super light indeed. The amount of light it puts out is simply oustanding! The H52w's tint however, has slightly less green than my H600w mkii.


----------



## psychbeat

^^yah there's always variation with LEDs - even within specific tint bins. ..

I'm pretty happy with mine over all. 
Getting great runtime on H1 with a panny PF too.


----------



## silvestro2in1

Ordered directly from Zebralight website and was sent from China as a "gift" for custom proposes. 
Smart guys !





Stefano said:


> Can I ask where you ordered?
> I'm looking for a H600Fw but I have problem finding
> 
> (Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

silvestro2in1 said:


> Ordered directly from Zebralight website and was sent from China as a "gift" for custom proposes.
> Smart guys !



On the site Zebralight is in back order.
Buy from zebralight is very convenient because there the price is low 
I have already bought from them but other times the average time is 6 weeks (Italian Mail is very slow) 
The H600Fw will arrive in a few days to a local dealer, I would have her in the emie hands to mid-June


----------



## Stefano

Sorry I was wrong to enter the post. I had to do it in another thread


----------

